# Have a Good Weekend



## Abo Fares (27 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا يا جماعة..

مشان ما تتكرر المواضيع الخارجة عن الهندسة (يلي أحياناً بتكون لذيذة لحتى نغير جو شوي)، أضفت هاد الموضوع ليحتوي كل المشاركات المتعلقة بهالشي، ومشان يحافظ المنتدى على طابعه الهندسي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يونيو 2008)

*الفرق بين فلم أمريكي ومصري ومكسيكي وهندي...*

وصلني إيميل عجبني...

فيلم أمريكي



سيارة مسرعة تصدم قط إمرأة عجوز

يصاب القط تتصل العجوز ب911 

ثلاثة سيارات شرطة تطارد سيارة المشبوه التي تنطلق بسرعة

يراوغ المشبوه من سيارات الشرطة ....

يطير فوق سيارة الشرطة الأولى

فتصدم باص طلاب مدارس



يسبح تحت سيارة الشرطة الثانية فتسقط في النهر وتغرق
بقيت سيارة واحدة ... إنها تستمر بالمطاردة

يطلق الشرطي المقدام النار على عجلات سيارة المشبوه ...

فتنفجر العجلة لتتقلب سيارة المشبوه ثم ترتطم بمحطة للوقود ........ بوم



نال المشبوه جزاءه ومات حرقاً

النتيجة : تضرر باص مدرسة وسيارة الشرطة الأولى وموت تلميذ + غرق

الشرطين وسيارتهما + موت المشبوه

وحريق بالمحطة + وقبلة في النهاية بين اثنين ليس لهما أي علاقة

بالموضوع







فيلم مصري



بحبك يا زيزي بحبك يا حنفي بس لازم شقة لو حتى أوده واحدة كفاية



حنفي في الشركة يعرض عليه رشوه ويقول : أنا ما أبعش ضميري 



العصابة تلاحق حنفي وتبدأ المطاردات



أصوات تشحيط عجلات السيارات وهي تمشي بسرعة 10 كيلومتر



حنفي يموت قائلاً العبارة الشهيرة :ــ

أتـلـتـني يا مجرم 





فيلم مكسيكي مدبلج



روزاليندا عندها من الفريد خمسة أولاد وهي حامل السادس



قرر الاثنان بأن يتزوجا



أما ماريا فهي حامل من أخو زوجها رينالدو إلا أن زوجها لا يدري ،



ولوسيانا تريد أن تتزوج من إغناسيو إلا أنها لا تع لم أن ابن عمها

هو خالتها .. ــ



ينتهي المسلسل بعد حوالي عشرة قرون حيث تحل جميع المشاكل في آخر

خمسة دقائق من الحلقة الأخيرة .. ــ







فيلم هندي

يحبها وتحبه

تغني له ربع ساعة

يغني لها ربع ساعة

فجأة كل الذين حولهم يبدأون بالرقص.. وتظهر أصوات الموسيقا لا أدري

من أين

وهم

في الجبل< /font>

ابو البنت يغضب من بنته التي أحبت ذلك الشخص الفقير ، ثم يقوم

يحبسها

يأتي حبيبها إلى نافذتها ويغني لها ربع ساعة ، تغني له ربع ساعة

وفجأة يبدأ الحراس وأبو البنت بالرقص

تأتي صديقة البنت لتزورها في غرفتها! 

... وتسألها عن حبيبها

البنت تغني ربع ساعة ورفيقتها تغني ربع ساعة

يسمع الأب ابنته وهي تغني فيرحمها ويعفو عنها

يتجه الأب لبيت حبيبها ويطلب منه يزور بنته ويوافق على زواجهم

يهرول الحبيب فرحان إلى حبيبته ويغني! لها ربع ساعة تغني له ربع

ساعة

ويبدأ خدم البيت بالرقص

يعود ابن عم البنت من السعودية تاركاً عمله هناك

لم يعجبه الوضع ..



فقام بقتل حبيب الفتاة تصيح الحبيبة وتبكي على قبر حبيبها

ثم تغني بحزن ربع ساعة ثم تموت ...لم ينته الفيلم هنا



روح الحبيبة وروح الحبيب تجتمعان وتغنيان ساعة وربع


----------



## Ayman (27 يونيو 2008)

الصراحة ..صدق اللي لقبك ب (فاكهة المنتدى) تستحق اللقب عن جدارة


----------



## Ayman (27 يونيو 2008)

طيب ايه رأيك في هاذي النكت:

واحد بيقول لصاحبه انت عارف في عيد جوازي الاول اخدت مراتي في رحلة لليابان... قاله يااااااااه... امال في عيد جوازك العشرين بقي هتعمل ايه... قاله هروح اجيبها من اليابان



عريس مسطول على الآخر في يوم فرحه..بعد المعازيم مامشيوا دخل البيت لقى العروسة قاعدة،
قال والله انا كنت متأكد انهم في الهيصة دي هينسو حد

واحد (****) كان ناذر نذر انه لو خلف ولد يصوم عشر أيام و فعلاً ربنا أكرمه و جاب ولد و الراجل صام العشر
(^^)أيام بعديها بكام يوم الولد مات (****) خصم العشر أيام من شهر رمضان!
(حذفت الجنسية حتى لا يكون تهكما)


مرة واحد بيعدي الشارع مع صحابه خبطته عربية مات.
نقوا واحد منهم عشان يقول لمراته فراح لها فتحت له الباب قال له: ' جوزك ضيع كل فلوسه ع القمار'
قالت له: ' إلهي ينشل البعيييد!'
قال لها: ' و باع البيت'
قالت له: ' إلهي يبيعوا عنيه!'
قال لها: ' و اتجوز عليكي على فكرة'
قال له: ' إلهي يدخلوا عليا شايلينه'
الرجل قال: ' بس.. خشوا يا شباب...'!ا
*************************************************

واحد بلدياتنا كان راكب الطيارة هو و ابنه وكان في الطيارة عصام الحضري, فالطيار قال احنا لازم نستغل فرصة ان معانا عصام الحضري و نعمل مسابقة نسلي بيها الركاب.
راحوا قايلين لبلدياتنا احنا حنفتح باب الطيارة و حيقف الحضري عليه كأنه جون و انت حترمي عليه ابنك , و ما تخفش ده احنا معانا الحضري.
و وافق بلدياتنا و وقف الحضري على باب الطيارة, و بلدياتنا مسك ابنه و قام مهوش يمين قام الحضري ناطط يمين, راح بلدياتنا رامي ابنه شمال


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه م أبو الحلول إيه الحلاوة دي ده انا كنت معتقد أنه المصريين بس اللي بينكتوا 
خد دي>>> واحد صعيدي عاوز يعمل روش كتب على الشومة Addidas


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2008)

وكمان خد دي ... واحد صعيدي يوم فرحة الحلاق عمل له شعره بالسشوار 
قاله الله شعري جميل قوي 
الحلاق قاله لو عاوزه يكون كده على طول إبعد عن الميه
صاحبنا جاله بعد تلات ايام بيلهث وهوه بيقول عطشاااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يونيو 2008)

شكراً م. Ayman و م. bishr على التفاعل :20:


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## Abo Fares (28 يونيو 2008)

*تلفزيـــــــــــــون حضـــــــــارة..*

شوف الصورتين على الترتيب..

شو رأيك بهالتلفزيون بالصورة الأولى؟؟؟ يا هيك التلفزيونات يا بلا..


طيب شوف الصورة التانية.. شو رأيك هلأ؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يونيو 2008)

*أخطاء فظيعة في هوليود..1*

أخطاء حتى عنا بالإخراج العربي ما بتصير... معقول؟!!


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يونيو 2008)

*أخطاء فظيعة في هوليود..2*

القسم الثاني من الصور..


----------



## sumrak2000 (29 يونيو 2008)

ما في عندك برنامج civil cad يا ابو الحلول زززززز.............................مساء الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يونيو 2008)

sumrak2000 قال:


> ما في عندك برنامج Civil Cad يا ابو الحلول زززززز.............................مساء الخير


 
للأسف أخي العزيز ما عندي هاد البرنامج...


----------



## bradoine (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يونيو 2008)

*زواج ابنة رئيس الجمهورية التركية - فستان الزفاف شرعي انظر الصور*

تم عقد قران كبرا ، إبنة السيد عبد الله قول رئيس الجمهورية التركية الأسبوع الحالي بحضور رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان وعقيلته وعدد كبير من المدعوين ، وقد قام رئيس بلدية اسطنبول قادر طابتاش بعقد القران ، وإجراء المراسيم الرسمية ، وشهد على العقد رئيس الوزراء التركي .ومن اللافت أن العروس كانت ترتدي ثوب زفاف ابيض جميل غير أن*ه يغطي كافة أجزاء الجسد والرأس ويستوفي شروط الحجاب الشرعي ، كما قامت العروس بتقبيل يد أبيها أمام عدسات المصورين .*

*




*

*



*


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

والله انك عسل يا أبو الحلول


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين يا جماعه على هذا التغيير الرائع ، نتمنى المزيد


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يونيو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> والله انك عسل يا أبو الحلول


 


شكراً لك أيها الإنشائي الطموح


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يوليو 2008)

*ذكـــــــــــــــــــــاء لا حد له ههههههه*

قال كان في واحد ×××× بدو يثبت للعالم انو شعبهن ذكي فقرر يعمل مسابقة لشعبو وقام راح جمع نص الشعب الـ×××× وجاب الاذاعة والتلفيون والجرائد مشان ينقلو الخبر .. وبلشت المسابقة​ 



السؤال الأول ... بغزوة بدر بين المسلمين مع المشركين مين ربح فيها​ 



وقام كلهن ردوا ... المسلمين طبعا ... المسلمين ... المسلمين​ 



وقام المذيع قالهن برافو عليكن ... يللا سؤال تاني​ 



لما لعبت البرازيل مع سوريا بتصفيات كأس العالم مين ربح ؟؟​ 



وقام كلهن ردوا ... البرازيل ... البرازيل​ 



هون قال المذيع :برافو عليكن ...خلصت المسابقة بظن اثبتنا انو الشعب الـ×××× كتير ذكي​ 



وقام قاطعو واحد من الشعب الـ×××× وقاللو​ 



هلق اذا المسليمن ربحوا ع المشركين والبرازيل ربحت على سوريا​ 



بفهم من كلامك انو رح يلعب البرازيل و المسلمين بالنهائي ؟؟؟؟​ 


يا جماعة شفرنا اسم الشعب مشان ما حدا يزعل... بس حلــــــــــــــــــــــــوة مو؟


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يوليو 2008)

*كومبيوتر العصر الحجري*

كومبيوتر العصر الحجري


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

*Caricatures1*

بتحب ممثلي هوليوود؟؟

http://rapidshare.com/files/125953727/Caricatures1.ppt


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

*Caricatures2*

كمان..

http://rapidshare.com/files/125953728/Caricaturas2.pps


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

*Caricatures3*

غزة... العراق.. ومين ياترى بعدين؟؟؟ حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..

http://rapidshare.com/files/126922606/Gaza_Cartoons1.pps


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

*قاموس شامي - عربي*

*Subject: Typical Damascene!*

*قاموس شامي - عربي*
*دَشْرو : يعني حل عنّو .. تركو*

*ماني غضران : يعني لست بقادر وهي( بالميداني)*

*يوه تشكلو آسي : يوه مفرده يأتي شرحها لاحقاَ*

*تشكلو آسي بعيد( الشر) تعبير يفيد شدة حب المتكلم للمتكلم عنه . *

*الواه الواه : تعبير نسائي بحت يفيد التمسخر على شيء ما*

*معبّا بـ بنطرون : يعني واحد أجدب وجاية يحكي*

*ولا : آداة تستخدم في النهر والشتم *

*وخنان : مسبة مانها ظريفة بس وضعت للضرورة اللغوية *

*دشّرني : أي حل عني . . . وحل عني يعني اتركني بحالي *

*طلاع من راسي : كمان يعني حل عنّي*

*سد بوزك : يعني سكوت *

*سد نيعك : شرحو *

*أيدي بزنّارك : تعبير يستخدم للتعبير عن الرجاء*

*دخيل الله : أيضاَ تعبير والمقصود به هو الاستغاثة بالله*

*شَعرو متل الشوشة : أي أن شعره منفوش ومنكوش*

*متل فرشاية المدفع : يعني شعراتو خشنين ومنكوشين*



*وضرّاب السخن : وهي مسبّة. . وتعني . . . . ما بعرف بالضبط شو .. بس مسبّة *

*يوه الواه الواه : مفردة شهيرة جدأ عند النساء وتفيد الأوّية ( نوع من أنواع المسخره بين النساء)*

*كوكِش : يعني يفتش *

*بحبِِش : أيضاً مفردة تعني البحث مع التمحيص*

*ينمحئ : ويعني ينضرب على قامتو . . يسطفل *

*يبعتلو حمّى : أي تصيبه حمى ونخلوص منّو*

*يبعتلو أتلو : يعني يموت*

*يروح دعس : كمان يعني يموت بس دعس *

*(دعس . فعس. معس )*

*متل مكّوك الحايك : يعني بحوص كتير*

*يفش نيعك : هي مسبّه *

*برِى عليك : يعني برافو أحسنت *

*شو مشان : يعني شو *

*تؤبرني : دليل محبّه *

*تشكل آسي : كمان محبّه *

*تؤبر عضامي : نفس المعنى بغير ريحه *

*تمشي على رمشي : شرحو*

*تطلع على أبري : كذلك*

*زواز : يعني زواج *

*سجره (بالسّين ): يعني شجره*

*أوضه : يعني غرفه *

*يتحورء : متل يبعتلو حمى *

*يتئوّص : بنفس المعنى *

*يتأمّع : كمان هيك شي *

*عود يئعد رزّك : يعني خيلتنا حاجة تحوص*

*والمعنى الأدق : يقعد رزك يعني تموت والناس ياكلو رز. . لأنو من المعروف*

*عندما يموت حدى بتصير عزيمة وبيطعمو الناس أوزي على روح الميت والأوزي أكلة *

*معروفة بالشام*



*وين غاطط : وين مو مبين *



*مافي أرنة: يعني لا يوجد مكان*

*مطرح مالو آعد : يعني بالمكان يلي يجلس فيه*

*والسبع تنعام : يعني إلنا الشرف*

*وأش كان : وتعني .. وأذا كان .. طز *

*ششمه : يعني تواليت *

*خالص : يعني منتهي أمرو ... حرام عيشتو *

*حمل ضرب طْرِيئو : يعني يحمل حالو وراح*

*الداكونه : الغرفه يلي تحت الدرج *

*نمليّه : مكان بالمطبخ بيحطو فيه اغراض *

*صحن مئوبع : يعني صحن منتلي لآخرو *



*حيط بياخذو وحيط بيجيو : تقال للي بيسكر من كتر الترنّح*



*مابيعرف الخمسة من الطمسه : عن الرجل اللي ماعندو ثقافة*



*سرّي مرّي : عاللي بيخفق برات البيت*



*شندي بندي : للي بيحكي بلا طعمه شروي غروي*



*فايت بالحيط – طاقق الفيوز : للدلالة على انو ماعم يلاقي كلمة مناسبة*



*مجنّط : مفلس ولا قرش *



*كِحته : إيدو ماسكه . بخيل *



*شاطط ماطط : يعني مدلع زيادة *

*نعيان : يعني قلبو بارد *

*نايط = نعيان = بارد*



*شاضومه : بنت مجلوئة . . يعني كيف بدي إلكن . . . قليلة أدب ومصبْينه *

*شحّاطة : مايلبسه المرء في قدمه عندما يكون في المنزل *

*صرمايه : يعني حذاء *

*ديوانيّه : يعني صوفايه *

*صوفايه : يعني كنبايه *

*طائيّه : القبّعه التي توضع على الرأس *



*تعسيله : نومة بعض الظهر *

*تغدّى وتمدّى : يعني قيلوله بعد الغداء*



*مسرسبة : يعني بتحب النظافة كتير *





*مسمّاويه : يعني حقودة وأويّه*

*كركمّه : يعني ختياره مصوفنه*

*أسسييع أوعى الزيت : بمعنى أفسح طريق*

*زكرت : يعني أبضاي *



*أغّيييييى : هي للأبضايات وبس *

*خروء : يعني ضعيف كتير ما بيلئى كف *



*تاكلو الدوده العميا : يعني الواحد يموت وياكله الدود بعيد الشر*



*يبعتلو أتلو شو سمج : كمان يعني يموت وسمج يعني غليظ .*



*موَسوس : مهووس بشغله *

*محبّك : يعني زكي كتير*

*ضراع : يعني ذراع *

*المحروسه : كلمه تسبق اسم أحد في حال السؤال عنه مثلا : (كيفا المحروسه والدتك ..) *

*وهي تذكر على النساء فقط*



*عئلو جوزتين بخرج : يعني عقله صغير*



*متل الأطرش بالزفّة : يعني مالو علاقة بالموضوع*



*حاجه تحوص وتلوص : يعني حاجة تفتل وتدور*



*شويّة لخار : بعد شوي .. وقت آخر*



*بنت عمّي : يعني مرتو وطبعاً بالعكس *

*تخورف : إتخوزء *





*مع ملاحظة أن حرف القاف يقرء همزه وليس قاف *

*مثلاً : (ينمحق = بنمحئ )*

*وهذه كلمات متداولة فقط عند أهل الشام الأصليين*
​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك م أبو الحلول كنت محتاجه فعلاً واحد صحبي أردني مش عارف أسد معاه في الشامي بيجيبني الأرض دايماً ههههههه (أسِد معاه يعني أتحداه وأغلبه أو أقاوم عالأقل بيجيبني الأرض يعني بيكسبني ههههههههه)


----------



## Ayman (5 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *subject: Typical Damascene!*
> 
> *قاموس شامي - عربي*
> *دَشْرو : يعني حل عنّو .. تركو*
> ...




مشكورين اخونا أبو الحلول لكني تذكرت المثل:
فسر الماء بعد الجهد ب..الماء
بعض الكلمات لا أفهم معناها على الرغم من تعاملي مع الاخوة في سوريا و فلسطين كثيرا !


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> الله عليك م أبو الحلول كنت محتاجه فعلاً واحد صحبي أردني مش عارف أسد معاه في الشامي بيجيبني الأرض دايماً ههههههه (أسِد معاه يعني أتحداه وأغلبه أو أقاوم عالأقل بيجيبني الأرض يعني بيكسبني ههههههههه)


 


Ayman قال:


> مشكورين اخونا أبو الحلول لكني تذكرت المثل:
> فسر الماء بعد الجهد ب..الماء
> بعض الكلمات لا أفهم معناها على الرغم من تعاملي مع الاخوة في سوريا و فلسطين كثيرا !


 
شكراً م. bishr وم. Ayman على التواصل الدائم 
الحكي صحيح إنو بلاد الشام هي سوريا ولبنان والأردن وفلسطين الأبية.. بس هلأ غالباً اسم الشام باللهجة العامية بيدل على دمشق.. يعني حتى بسوريا، يلي موجود بأي محافظة وبدو يروح على دمشق بيقول "نازل عالشام".. مشان هيك هدول الكلمات كلهن كلمات دمشقية أصيلة، وبتسمعوا هي الكلمات تماماً إذا شفتوا المسلسلات الشامية: "باب الحارة - ليالي الصالحية - الخوالي - أيام شامية..."


----------



## حسان2 (5 يوليو 2008)

*الرأي والرأي الآخر*


الفيل و العُـميان 

هل سمعت هذه القصة من قبل؟


يُحكى أن ثلاثةً من العُميان دخلوا في غرفة بها فيل.. و طـُـلِـبَ منهم أن يكتشفوا ما هو الفيل ليبدأوا في وصفه ....


بدأوا في تحسُّس الفيل و خرج كلٌّ منهم ليبدأ في الوصف:


قال الأول : الفيل هو أربعة عمدان على الأرض!


قال الثاني : الفيل يشبه الثعبان تماما!


و قال الثالث : الفيل يشبه المكنسة!


و حين وجدوا أنهم مختلفون بدأوا في الشجار..


و تمسّك كلٌّ منهم برأيه و راحوا يتجادلون و يتِّهم كلٌّ منهم الآخر بأنّه كاذب و مُدَّعٍ!



بالتأكيد أنّك لاحظت أنَّ الأول أمسك بأرجل الفيل و الثاني بخرطومه، و الثالث بذيله ..


كلٌّ منهم كان يعتمد على برمجته و تجاربه السابقة.. لكن .. هل التفتّ إلى تجارب الآخرين؟ 


من منهم على خطأ؟ 

في القصة السابقة . هل كان أحدهم يكذب؟ بالتاكيد لا .. أليس كذلك؟ 
من الطريف أن الكثيرين منا لا يستوعبون فكرة أن للحقيقة أكثر من وجه..


فحين نختلف لا يعني هذا أن أحدنا على خطأ!!


قد نكون جميعا على صواب لكن كل منا يرى مالا يراه الآخر!


إن لم تكن معنا فأنت ضدنا!


لأنهم لا يستوعبون فكرة أنَّ رأينا صحيحا لمجرد أنه رأينا! 

لا تعتمد على نظرتك وحدك للأمور فلا بد من أن تستفيد من آراء الناس


لأن كل منهم يرى ما لا تراه ..


رأيهم الذي قد يكون صحيحا أو قد يكون مفيداً لك

​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يوليو 2008)

شكراً م. حسان... قصة لها مغزى مفيد..


----------



## Abo Fares (6 يوليو 2008)

*أمثال مصورة*


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يوليو 2008)

*تعريف العولمة*

*في محشش سألوه *​
​
ماهو التعريف الأكثر حقيقيةً للعولمةِ؟ ​
​
فقال: موت الأميرةِ ديانا ​
​
و الدليل هو : ​
​
أميرة إنجليزية مع عشيق مصري بحادث إصطدام في نفق فرنسي، في سيارة ألمانية تعمل بمحرّك هولندي، يقودها بلجيكي والذي كان مخمورا بالويسكي الإسكتلنديِ، متبوعة مباشرةً مِن قِبل المصورين و الصحفيّين الإيطاليينِ، على الدراجات البخاريةِ اليابانيةِ؛ عولجوا مِن قِبل طبيبِ أمريكيِ، يَستعملُ أدويةَ برازيليةَ ​
​
هذا الخبر يُرسَلُ إليك مِن قِبل عربي ، يَستعملُ تقنيةَ بيل جتس اليهودي، وأنت من المحتمل َتقْرأُ هذا على حاسوبِكَ، الذي يَستعملُ الرقائقَ الالكترونية التايوانيةَ، و شاشة كورية، جمّعَ مِن قِبل العُمّالِ البنغلاديشيينِ في مصنع سنغافوري، و نَقلَ مِن قِبل سواقِ شاحنةِ باكستاني. ​
​
​
​
هذه هي............ .... العولمةُ​


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يوليو 2008)

هههه م أبو الحلول هو بيل جيتس يهودي بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يوليو 2008)

هههه م أبو الحلول هو بيل جيتس يهودي بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بس تعرف في مثل حلو قوي بس انته ما جبتوش (الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمارة) هههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> هههه م أبو الحلول هو بيل جيتس يهودي بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
والله أخي bishr أنا بصراحة بعرفو أميريكي مسيحي، والله أعلم..



bishr قال:


> بس تعرف في مثل حلو قوي بس انته ما جبتوش (الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمارة) هههههههه


 
لأ المتل عنا بالشام بيشبهو، وهو: الغزالة الشاطرة بتغزل على دنب الكلب الأعوج


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههه الشام دي عسل هههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يوليو 2008)

*Managers!!!*

*المدير الغربى : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة* 
*المدير العربى : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة*​ 


*المدير الغربى : يحترم آدمية الموظف* 
*المدير العربى: لا يعرف يعني ايه آدمية*​




*المدير الغربى: يبدأ كلامه بجملة 'أنا اعتقد**'* 
*المدير العربى: يبدأ كلامه بجملة 'أنا قررت**'*​




*المدير الغربى: تتفانى في العمل يرقيك* 
*المدير العربى: تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك*​





*المدير الغربى: يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك *
*المدير العربى: يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع خيالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​





*المدير الغربى: يثق فيك* 
*المدير العربى: يثق في نفسه*​




*المدير اجنبي: يتحدث معك بصراحة* 
*المدير العربى: يتحدث معك بوقاحة*​




*المدير الغربى: مسموح لك أن تشكيه* 
*المدير العربى: مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه*​




*المدير الغربى: يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقالة *
*المدير العربى: يدفعك إلى الاستقالة*​




*المدير الغربى: يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسية *
*المدير العربى: يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية*​





*المدير الغربى: يقول لك** '**Good**Morning**'* 
*المدير العربى: يقول لك 'انت جيت؟**'*​




*المدير الغربى : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الاخرين *
*المدير العربى: يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الآخرين*​




*المدير الغربى : يوم حلو .. يوم مر* 
*المدير العربى : يوم مر .. يوم أمر*​





*المدير الغربى : يراقبك* 
*المدير العربى: يتجسس عليك*​




*المدير الغربى: يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك* 
*المدير العربى: يسرق افكارك وينسبها لنفسه*​




*المدير الغربى : تطلب منه إجازة*
*المدير العربى: تترجى منه إجازة*​




*المدير الغربى : يهنئك بالعيد* 
*المدير العربى : يطلب منك العمل في العيد*​




*المدير الغربى: يرى مستقبلك واعد* 
*المدير العربى: يرى مستقبلك في ايده*​




*المدير الغربى: يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه *
*المدير العربى: يمسك في زمارة رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف*​




*المدير الغربى: ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل *
*المدير العربى: ينتظر سماع رأيك فيه*​




*المدير الغربى: يثير أفكارك* 
*المدير العربى: يثير أعصابك*​





*المدير الغربى : يناقشك بالصوت* 
*المدير العربى: يناقشك بالسوط*​




*المدير الغربى : يريدك أن تقول 'انا اقترح**'* 
*المدير العربى: يريدك أن تقول 'انا أؤيد**'*​





*المدير الغربى: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك* 
*المدير العربى: بيجيب أجلك....*​


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يوليو 2008)

*guess, guess, guess!!!*

*A PRE SCHOOL TEST *​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/abo-yazan/join​*Which way is the bus below traveling ?*​*لنفرض أن الحافلة أدناه تسير، فإلى أي اتجاه تراها سائرة؟؟؟*​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/abo-yazan/join​​

​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/abo-yazan/join​*To the left or to the right ?*​*هل هي متجهة إلى اليمين أم إلى اليسار؟؟*​​​*
Can't make up your mind? 
Look carefully at the picture again.*​​*لا تستطيع الجزم ؟؟!! أنظر جيّداً للصورة !!*​​​*
Still don't know?*​*ألم تعرف بعد؟؟*​​*
Pre-schoolers all over the United States were shown this picture asked the same question. 90% of the pre-schooler' s gave this answer.*​*لقد عرضت هذه الصورة على الأطفال ما قبل دخولهم المدرسة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتّحدة و تمّ توجيه هذا السؤال لهم، و كانت إجابة 90% منهم كالتالي:*​
 *
'The bus is traveling to the left.'*​*
أن الحافلة متجهة إلى جهة اليسار*​​*When asked, 'Why do you think the bus is traveling to the left?' 

They answered:*​*و عندما سئلوا لماذا تظنون ذلك، كانت الإجابة كالتالي:*​*'Because you can't see the door to get on the bus.'*​​*لأنه لا يمكننا رؤية باب الحافلة الذي نصعد منه إليها*​*How do you feel now ???*​*كيف تشعر الآن بعد أن عرفت الإجابة ؟؟*​*I know, me too.*​*لا تخبرني بالأمر، أعرف هذا الشعور جيّداً*​


​


----------



## مسلم (8 يوليو 2008)

كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنان 


*********************************** ***************** 

... وما اكثرها تلك اللحظات التى يتشاجر فيها الرجل مع زوجته 
وما أكثرها تلك اللحظات حين يغضب الزوج 
لدرجة أن يتمنى عقاب زوجته وردعها ! 
لكن أخوتي معشر الرجال ( المساكين ) 
محدودي الإبداع وقليلي الحيلة... وكيد النساء غلبهم ... 

لهذا نقلت لكم بضعة أفكار تساعد أحبتي الرجال في عقاب زوجاتهن... 

فكرة رقم واحد... 
اشتري مسدس ماء وكلما تضايقت من زوجتك... أخبرها بأنك غاااااضب... 
واركض إلى المكان الذي وضعت فيه مسدس الماء... 
( يكون دائما جاهز للاستخدام )... وابدأ بالإطلاق عليها... 
اجعلها مبللة كقطعة قماش تحت المطر!!! وعندها صدقني... 
سترحمها وستحن عليها وتضحك معها من جديد 
( وعندما تشعر بذلك احتضنها وقبلها )... وإذا حصل و زعلت منك زوجتك... 
اترك المزح واطلب منها السماح.... وأثناء طلبك السماح... 
عاود اانظر إليها بالنظرات الشريرة ولكن لا تغدر بها مهما كان!! 
ولا مانع من أن تهدي زوجتك أيضا مسدسا مشابه كي تدافع عن نفسها 
(( اجعلها تخاف مسدسك كلما أغضبتك وتسببت في ثورتك! 
لكن تذكر المسدس لا يتم إشهاره إلا عند غضبك! )) 
^^ملاحظة... تجنب التصويب على العينين... 
ولكل إنسان درجة تحمل للمزح... 
فلا تتعداها!! اللهم إني بلغت اللهم فاشهد^^ 


فكرة رقم اثنين... 
عندما يثور غضبك ويثور غضبها... وتتعالى الأصوات 
ويكثر الصياح والصراخ والنياح... حذر زوجتك من غضبك... 
أخبرها بأنك غاضب ... 
واذهب إلى غرفة النوم وأحضر المخدات الموجودة 
( حتى مخدات المجالس العربية وسنادات الظهر ) 
وارجع إلى زوجتك وهددها...( إذا لم تسكتي فسأضربك بالمخدات ).... 
وإذا لم تسكت... ( خليك جنتل-مان = Gentleman ) 
وأعطيها نصف المخدات التي عثرت عليها في بيتكم 
( كي تتمكن من الدفاع عن نفسها--- لأنك لا تضرب امرأة مجردة من السلاح ) 
وابدأ رميها بالمخدات... ( حاول عدم إصابة الوجه )... 
وإذا انتهت مخداتك اهجم عليها باليد المجردة... 
واسرق من ذخيرتها بعض المخدات... وتراجع... 
( يسمى هذا الأسلوب بـــ أسلوب الكر والفر ) 
وكرر هذه العملية حتى تخرج بخسائر جسدية 
أو خسائر في العفش أو المخدات... 
أوحتى تتسبب في بكاء واحد من أطراف المعركة!!! 
( أقصد من كلامي لا تزود العيار في المزح!! ) 
وكن رحيما... يعني لو توسلت زوجتك وقالت توقف... توقف...على الفور!!! 


فكرة رقم ثلاثة... 
عندما تكون جالسا بالقرب من زوجتك وحبيبتك... 
وتتضايق من كلمة أو تعليق منها... حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب 
( كأنك تحمل كرة تنس أرضي أو كرة يد بيد واحدة ) ... 
حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب لوحش مفترس... وانقض عليها بالدغدغة... 
( لكن كن لطيفا نوعا ما... حتى لا تتسبب لها بالكدمات والبقع الزرقاء في جسدها! ) 


فكرة رقم أربعة... 
عندما تكون في وسط الشجار ( فإن أسوأ ما يحصل هو انقطاع الكهرباء 
لأنك لن تتمكن من رؤية الوجه الذي تصرخ فيه! )... وبناء عليه... 
عندما يحتدم الشجار بينكما... اتجه فورا إلى مفتاح الضوء ( اللمبة ) 
واضغط عليه لينطفئ الضوء... ثم اتجه لزوجتك واطلب منها 
أن تنتبه حتى لا تتأذى وحتى لا تسقط... وأكمل حوارك وشجارك 
( ولكن بنبرة أقل حدة وبصوت أقل ارتفاعا! )


----------



## مسلم (8 يوليو 2008)

عشر طرق عشان تبقى أرخم عباد الله

دى يا جماعة مجموعة طرق مضمونة عشان تبقى من ارخم و ارزل و اغتت و اتقل الناس 


--------------------------------

انت مثلا مسافرسفر طويل باتوبيس يعنى حوالى 8 او9 ساعات فى الطريق طبعا هيبقى الكل على اخرة

ودى فرصتك يامعلم عشان تزهق فى خلق الله

اول متروح تحجز وتخلص حجز روح بدرى اول واحد وحط شنطتك اول شنطة فى شنطة
الاتوبيس دخلها جوة اوى عشان كل الى يجى يحط فوقها وتستخبى وانزل بدرى
شوية قبل ما الاتوبيس يقف والناس تنزل

انزل قلب فى الشنط وطلعها برة ووقعها وافردها فى الشارع وتوه الشنط فى بعض
بحجة انك بتجيب شنطتك مهى اول شنطة من جوة هتلاقيها بعيد اوى هتلاقى كل
الناس بتجرى فى الشارع تدور على شنطها



تانى حاجة وانت بتحجز خلى كرسيك جمب الشباك

ادخل انت الاول ومتقعدش فى الكرسى الى انت حاجزة لا اقعد فى الى جمبة طبعا
الراجل الى جمبك فى الكرسى هايجى هيلاقى الكرسى الى جمب الشباك فاضى
هايتبسط اوى هيدخل يقعد فية جرى خلية يقعد سيبة متكلموش

سيبة ساعة واتنين لحد مايكيف على المكان ويسلام لو كان نام وفى عز نومة ازغدة فى قلبة وقولة دا مكانى ياعم

هيزعق ويقول انا قعدت فية الاول طلع التذكرة وحطها فى عينة او انده للسواق او وقف الاتوبيس واعمل خناقة لحد ماتقعد مكانك



تالت حاجة قعدت مكانك وظبطت نفسك ياعم طبعا الراجل الى جمبك دا مش طايق
يبص فى خلقتك خليك مبتسم دايما ومبسوط فى وشة عشان يتغاظ اكتر واديلة رست
شوية

ادير على الى قدامك شوية افرد رجلك من تحت الكرسى وخبط فى رجلية كل شوية
وان اكلم قولة اعملك اية رجلى طويلة ابقى احجزلك كرسيين ورا بعض ويسلام لو
حاطط اكل تحت الكرسى اخبطة ووقعة فى الارض



وكدة يبقى خلصت على الى قدامك ارجع للى جمبك تانى

اول مينام ويريح نفسة صحية وقولة عدينى اروح الحمام لو سمحت هيقوم متغاظ طبعا وانت بتعدى حط ايدك على وشة

دخلت الحمام وخلصت وانت خارج لاقيت واحد مستنى يدخل الحمام دى فرصتك يبقى فية ضحية تالتة

قولة سورى نسيت حاجة وادخل تانى واقعد جوة ساعتين لحد مايولع فى نفسة برة طبعا مفيش غير حمام واحد

واما تخرج لو لاقيتة لسة مستنى قولة على فكرة المية قطعة وسيبة وامشى



كدة يبق انت زهئت كل الى فى الاتوبيس تقولى ياعم انت مزهقتش غير تلاتة هقولك لا

بطريقة الشنط زهقت شوية وانت فى الحمام الراجل الى برة دة مش هيبطل يعطر الاتوبيس بروائحة المكمونة داخلة على ما سعادتك تخرج



واتمنى ليكم رحلة خنيقة هههههههههههههههههههههه دى اول مرحلة فى الاتوبيس





تانى حاجة فى الحياة العملية اللولبية الغربية منها والمنوفية



ادخل اى محل جزم ويسلام لو كان فية زباين اقعد استنى لحد مازبون يقلع جزمتة عشان يقيس

تقوم سادد منخيرك وتمسك بطنك وتقول اووووووووووووف وتعمل اكنك عايز ترجع
وتقول لصاحب المحل ماترش معطر ياعم اية الريحة دى هتلاقى الراجل الى بيقيس
الجزمة وشة بقى زى الطمطماية







تالت حاجة



ادخل محل ملابس وبردة يكون جوة زباين اقعد لحد ما واحد يقيس وهوا خارج
اضحك وهقهق اوى ويسلام لو وقعت على الارض من الضحك وبصلة من فوق لتحت خلية
يشك انة مسخرة هتلاقية عملها على روحه



رابع حاجة



ادخل اى محل واستنى اعمل اى حاجة لحد ما بنات يدخلوا طبعا صاحب المحل
هيخلصلك الاول عشان انت جى الاول قولة لا خلص المزمزيل الاول هتقولك شكرا
والراجل هيقوك اوك اول مايبدا معاها زعق اوى وقولة اية ياعم مش انا جى
الاول ولا هيا كوسة ولا عشان بنت يعنى سبحان الله يجدعان نموت نفسينا يعنى
عشان رجالة وسيبة وامشى قبل مايكلم ولا كلمة







رابع حاجة



شوف واحد ماشى فى الشارع وعدى من جمبة وامسك منخيرك وقول يخرب بيت الاكل فى الشارع وبصلة شوية بقرف وامشى فى حالك



خامس حاجة



شوف اى حمامات عامة رجالى ونسوانى والبس نضارة شمس واعمل اعمى اعمى وادخل كابنيهات الستات

هتلاقى صويت وضرب بس اعمل فيها عبدة العبيط







سادس حاجة



شوف شلة بنات ماشية فى الشارع وعدى وقول لصحبك ياااااه هوا لسة فية بنات بتحط جاز فى شعرهم



سابع حاجة



وسخ جزمتك اوى اوى وادخل اى محل نضيف وسيراميك واقعد اجرى فية ودور على اى حاجة طبعا هيتحرجوا يكلموك بس هما اصلا ميتين من الغيظ



تامن حاجة



اى حد يقلك السلام عليكم متردش علية وبصلة بقرف







تاسع حاجة



لو متغاظ من مشرف فى المنتدى

عاملة كانة بنت يعنى ترد علية كانة بنت مثال

شكرا ليكى

انا بحيكى على الموضوع دة

تحياتى ليكى

وهوا يقولك انا ولد متعبروش بس لو اتنرفز ابقى خف لاحسن تتوقف

والطريقة دى تمشى على المشرفات البنات بردة عملوهم كانهم رجالة







عاشر حاجة



نصيحة يبنى او يبنتى من اخ اوعى فى يوم من الايام تشد السيفون بعد ماتخلص حمامك

فى اى حمام من حمامات الارض فى اى مكان وفى اى زمان

تاكد ان الى هيدخل بعدك هيكره عيشتة ويكره اليوم الى شاف خلقتك فية





​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

*العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة*









*┘В┘И┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К┘К╪й*


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

*حاث سيارة*

*ست نسوان عملوا حادث سيارة....... *​*كل واحده اتصلت بزوجها..........*​* وهذه هي ردود الأزواج الستة: *​*اللبناني : ابعيد الشر عنك ... انا هلأ جاي بالطريق·*​*الفلسطيني : سلامة كلبك ياروح كلبي .. أنا جاي ركد عالطريك. *​*الإماراتي : شو امطلعنج الظهر ... طلعت روحج ... ماوراج الا المصايب تغطي زين عن الرياييل لين اوصل. *​*الأردني : الله لايردك ... دبري حالك· *​*المصري: يا ولية ... أوعى يكون حصل حاجة للعربية ! *
*السوري: قلتيلي معك خمس نسوان ؟؟؟ طيب ثواني وبكون عندك!!!*​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههه ... أفهم من كده أنه الفلسطيني واللبناني بيحبوا حريماتهم ... على فكرة بالنسبة للمصري ده صحييييييييييييييييح وانا معاك فيه هههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يوليو 2008)

*before & after*

WoooooooooooooW

it's worth to watch

http://rapidshare.com/files/128867263/DigitalretoutcheF1.PPS


----------



## إنشائي طموح (11 يوليو 2008)

يا لذيد يا رايق يا بايل وانت كمان يا ابو الحلول ، والله عسل


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يوليو 2008)

شكراً م. إنشائي طموح.. بس لنغير جو شوي


----------



## إسلام علي (11 يوليو 2008)

حلوه بس حرام


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> حلوه بس حرام


 
مرحبا.. لحنا أبداً ما عم نحكي عن خلقة رب العالمين (والعياذ بالله)، بس لحنا عم نحكي عالتصرفات.. بس تكرم شواربك أخي bishr حذفتلك الملف..


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2008)

والله أنت اللي تكرم أخي الكبير م أبو الحلول ....شكر الله لك على حذف الملف ..... ان أقصد اني أول ما فتحته لقيت واحده متبرجة .... هوه انا هربت من الشارع والتليفزيون وجيت عالنت إلا عشان الحاجات ديه وما شابه !! ولو كان حد تاني غير أبي الحلول ما كنت نبهته بهالعشم ...


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> والله أنت اللي تكرم أخي الكبير م أبو الحلول ....شكر الله لك على حذف الملف ..... ان أقصد اني أول ما فتحته لقيت واحده متبرجة .... هوه انا هربت من الشارع والتليفزيون وجيت عالنت إلا عشان الحاجات ديه وما شابه !! ولو كان حد تاني غير أبي الحلول ما كنت نبهته بهالعشم ...


 
آآآآآه ممكن إنت ما كملت تصفح الملف لتشوف شو المغزى... على كل حال شكراً لك..


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2008)

*مشان الجو اللطيف يلي انته عملته ما يتغير*

مشان الجو اللطيف يلي انته عملته ما يتغير خد هادوله...... شوف الأول والأخير !! وحل الثاني !! ورد عليه هههههه .... ​:16:​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يوليو 2008)

شيء جميل خاصة المقطع الأول..
بس يا أخي بالنسبة للكوبري: المعادلة مستحيلة الحل في (ح).. حيث (ح) مجموعة الأعداد الحقيقية هههههههههه


----------



## مسلم (13 يوليو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> يا لذيد يا رايق يا بايل وانت كمان يا ابو الحلول ، والله عسل





تسلملي يا يحيى يا غالي


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخواني


----------



## إسلام علي (14 يوليو 2008)

المعادلة مو مستحيله فكر تاني م أبو الحلول........ والآخرين أيضا


----------



## إنشائي طموح (15 يوليو 2008)

أخي بشر
حاولت بكل الطرق ولم استطيع انقاذهم جميعا ، لكن مبدئيا نستعين برقم 1 لحمل المصباح والرجوع لأنه الاسرع ، أما رقم 12 فأرى أن نتركه اخر من يعبر حتى ينتهي عنده الوقت ويسقط لأنه لا فائدة له في الحياه، ههههههههههه


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يوليو 2008)

غلط فكر مرة أخرى عزيزي


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يوليو 2008)

*لقاء مع السيد المسؤول*

*لقاء مع السيد المسؤول*
*الجــزء الأول*​ 

*في الأول نحب ننوّه للسادة اللي بيسمعونا واللي بيقرولنا إن ده هيبقى برنامج كل أسبوع.. وفي كل اسبوع هنستضيف مسؤول مهم جدا في الدولة.. مسؤول مهم خالص.. مسؤول ليه تُقله في البلد وهنتحاور معاه في كل حاجة وفي اي حاجة وكمان ممكن نستقبل منكم اتصالاتكم ونستقبل آرائكم على البريد الالكتروني بتاعنا ونوعدكم اننا نسألها للسيد المسؤول *
*النهاردة معانا مسئول في منصب كبير.. من موقعه ممكن يغيّر حاجات كتير وهنسأله الأسئلة التالية*
*********
*المذيعة: اول سؤال معانا النهاردة هو بصراحة سؤال بيشغل بال الكثير من المواطنين.. الناس كلها بتسأل.. عم امين بيسأل.. عم احمد الخضري كل ما يشوفني يسألني: هو مين اللي هيمسك الحكم بعد اللي ربنا يطولنا في عمره ما يتّكل؟*
*المسؤول: والله انا احب اطمّن عم امين وعم احمد الخضري واطمّن الشعب كله واقولهم ان فيه خطة مدروسة ومعمول حسابها.. خطة اسمها اللي نعرفه احسن من اللي مانعرفوش *
*المذيعة: معلش يا فندم اسمها ايه تاني الخطة؟*
*المسؤول: اسمها اللي نعرفه احسن من اللي مانعرفوش.. يعني انتي هتلاقي فين حد ينفع للحكم غير واحد آكل شارب نايم مع رئيس البلد.. بيشوفه بيعمل ايه.. بيتكلم ازاي.. بياكل ازاي.. لا مؤخذة بيدخل الحمام ازاي.. وده طبعا متمثل في ابن الرئيس الحالى شخصيا.. وبعدين الناس معترضة ليه على ان ابن الرئيس يبقى هو الرئيس؟ ما انتي عندك كل ممثل بيحس انه خلاص بيشطّب يروح مطلّع ابنه ويمثل والناس تقعد تسقف واي لعيب كورة ربنا بيكرمه وبيعتزل بتلاقيه وهو ماسك شنطة الفلوس بتاعة الاعتزال في ايد وفانلة في ايد تانية بيلبّسها لابنه وده اللي بنسميه توارث الاجيال *
*المذيعة: يارب نكون قدرنا نرد على تساؤلات كل الناس وبالذات عم احمد الخضري اللي خاوتني في الرايحة والجاية *
*فاصل مع الاعلان ونرجعلكم تاني*
*********
*::: فاصل :::*
*




*
*********
*المذيعة: بعد الفاصل رجعنالكم ويارب الاعلانات تكون عجبتكم.. والله الشامبو اللي في الاعلان ده رائع انا بستعمله.. ولاّ مسحوق الغسيل ما قولكمش عليه.. المهم نرجع لضيفنا العزيز وبنحييه مرة تانية وبنسأله سؤال مهم اخر بيدور في تفكير كل مواطن: ايه اخر ما توصلت اليه التحقيقات في موضوع حريق قطار الصعيد؟*
*المسؤول: والله احنا شكلنا لجنة لتقصّي الحقائق من خيرة ظباط البلد وهم وصلوا لنتائج مبهرة واكتشفوا ان حريق قطار الصعيد جه غلط ومش مقصود.. واحنا بناء على التقرير ده قولنا خلاص مادام الموضوع مش مقصود يبقى المسامح كريم واحنا في ايام مفترجه وملوش لزوم ننكّد على حد *
*المذيعة: احنا ممكن نُطلع السادة المشاهدين على نتائج التحقيق ولا دي اسرار عليا؟*
*المسؤول: والله هيّ اسرار عليا جدا بس علشان خاطر عيونك الحلوين دول انا هقولهم.. هوّ الموضوع بكل بساطة ان في ست اسمها ام عماد *
*المذيعة بفضول: اسمها ايه يافندم؟*
*المسؤول: اسمها ام عماد واسمها ده دليل على المجهود اللي بذلوه الظباط في التحقيق لدرجة انهم قدروا يعرفوا اسمها واسم ابنها كمان *
*المذيعة بفرحة: لا والله العظيم لازم يترقّوا على اللي عملوه ده *
*المسؤول: الناس دي بيشتغلوا في صمت من اجل مصر وشعب مصر.. المهم ام عماد دي بقى كانت رايحة تزور ابنها في الجيش وكانت واخده معاها فضلت خيرك حلتين محشي وفرختين وشوية خضار للواد علشان ياخدهم في الزيارة.. بس الوقت كبس عليها مقدرتش تخلّص كل الاكل فـ اخدت معاها باجور علشان تكمل سوى الاكل في القطر.. وهيّ قاعدة بتسوي الاكل ومع الزحمة النار مسكت في جلابية الواد حميدة اللي كان قاعد جمبها والواد الغبي ابن الغبي فضل يجري في القطر وهو مولع لحد ماولّع في القطر كله.. الغبي مش ولع خلاص بقي يقعد في مكانه لا.. فرحان انه ولع وعمال يجري في القطر لحد ماولع في القطر كله.. واحنا الحمد لله صادرنا الباجور والموضوع اتلمّ وكل حي بياخد نصيبه *
*المذيعة: والله يا فندم مجهود كبير جدا تشكروا عليه وربنا يخليكوا للبلد*
*فاصل مع الاعلان ثم نواصل*
*********
*::: فاصل ::: *
*



*
*********
*المذيعة: بعد الاعلان رجعنلكم.. بجد وحشتونا ونتوجة بالشكر مرة اخرى للسيد المسؤول اللي شرفنا في برنامجنا النهاردة.. حضرتك شوفة الاعلان بتاع الزبادي.. شوفت البت اللي نازلة لهط في الزبادي دي البت نوسة اختي.. عفريتة بنت الايه *
*وبمناسبة الزبادي واللبن عايزين نسال حضرتك سؤال مهم جدا عن موضوع اللبن اللي فيه جبس ده؟*
*المسؤول: والله ده موضوع مهم جدا طبعا.. انا سمعت عن الموضوع ده وبطمّن كل المواطنين ان اللبن اللي فيه جبس واسمنت وخرسانة مسلحة ده هو اللبن السايب اللي عند البقالين وبعض الشركات اللي معندهاش ضمير.. وده طبعا انا باحذر السادة المواطنين من شربه*
*المذيعة: طب والبياعين والشركات اللي بتبيع اللبن المغشوش دول هتعملوا فيهم ايه؟*
*المسؤول: والله احنا خدنا اجراءتنا بالفعل *
*المذيعة بفضول غير عادي: ازاي؟*
*المسؤول: قفلنا كل محلات الجبس والاسمنت اللي قريبة من البائعين دول ومن شركات اللبن المغشوش *
*المذيعة: والله العظيم والله العظيم ده الحل المثالي.. ربنا يارب يقويكم على فعل الخير *
*********
*يـ تـ بـ ـع..*​



*



*
*منقـــــــــــــــــــول*​


----------



## إنشائي طموح (16 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسلم (16 يوليو 2008)

*إنك تحب شخصاً ما 
ولكنك تتزوج من شخص آخر 
الثاني أصبح زوجك.. بينما الأول أصبح كلمة سر بريدك الاليكتروني 
******* 
الدنيا بها طفل واحد فقط هو الأفضل.. كل أم تعتقد أنه طفلها هي 
الدنيا بها زوجة واحدة فقط هي الأفضل.. كل رجل يعتقد أنها زوجة جاره 
******* 
ثلاثة أحلام لكل رجل 
أن يملك الكثير من الوسامة.. كما تعتقد أمه 
أن يملك الكثير من المال.. كما يعتقد طفله الصغير 
أن يملك الكثير من النساء.. كما تعتقد زوجته 
******* 
الزوج والزوجة تماماً مثل الكبد والكلى.. الزوج هو الكبد والزوجة هي الكلية 
إذا فشل الكبد يحدث فشل كلوي.. بينما إذا فشلت الكلية يتعامل الكبد مع الكلية الأخرى 
******* 
استطاع اليابانيون أخيراً اختراع كاميرا متطورة للغاية 
سريعة لدرجة أنها تستطيع أن تلتقط صورة للمرأة حينما يكون فمها مغلق*


----------



## مسلم (16 يوليو 2008)

إعترافات بنوتة رقيقة


اجمل ما فى الخطوبه الخروجات الرومانسيه و خصوصا لاحلى محلات اكل فى البلد اللى مش هتشوفيها بعد الجواز..المهم نصائحى ليكى عند اى عزومه مع خطيبك ...الرقه اهم حاجه


1-الاول لازم تعرفي ان الشوكه و السكينه بيتمسكوا من ايديهم من الطرف يعنى مش من الوسط ولا من البوز زى الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعا. 

2-العيش اوعى تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك..ولا الرغيف نصين باءيديك وكل نص لقمه وتحشري..اوعى..العيش بيتقطع بالسكينه فى الطبق...وبعدين تاخذى لقمه لقمه..بالعافيه..قال يعنى نفسك مسدوده.....اضغطى على اعصابك جداا وبعدين لما تروحى ---ابقي حفى زى ما انتى عايزة. 

3-الشوربه_ابوس رجلك_بند الشوربه ده مهم اوى_الشوربه تتشرب من غير صوت خالص _ومن غير ما تعدى تنفخى فيها_زى القهوجي اللى بينفخ فى الحجر للزبون...وطبعا عايزاكى تنسى تماما السلطانيه اللى بتقوميها على بقك فى البيت_وتدلقى على نفسك. .......بالمعلقه و بدون صوت_سخنه ولعه بدون صوت...متنسيش تسيبي تلت الطبق على الاقل. 

4- السمك:مشكله تانيه..شوفى..بتفصلى اللحم عن الشوك..ازاى؟؟؟ تقطعى اللحم من النص بالطول..وبعدين تفردى اللحم على الجنبين...ولما تخلصي ناحيه متقلبيش السمكه..بلاش شغل الفلاحين ده 

5-الجمبري: اذا كنتى عارفاه..اول ما طبق الجمبري ينزل..بصيله بقرف و احتقار شديدين...قال يعنى زهقانه من كتر اكل الجمبري الجامبو فى البيت...واتنهدى جامد وقولى...برضه؟؟_وتروحى قطعه راس الجمبرايه بالشوكه...انا فى عرضك انسي المصمصه دلوقتى. 

6-الفاكهه:لو فيها بذر طلعيه من بؤك براحه و حطيه فى ايدك و هى مقفوله ...وبعدين فى طفاية السجاير اللى على الترابيزه...بلاش نظام تفتفة البذر ..انسي. 

"لما تخلصي حطى ايدك على بطنك اللى عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللى كلتيها...وتقوليله مش ممكن انا عمرى ما اتفجعت كده..انا قدامى اسبوع هبطل اكل فيه". 
"وبعدين تستاذنى منه لدخول التواليت لاصلاح المكياج،،،وتروحى مطلعه من شنطتك فى التواليت لفة الفول و الطعميه اللى جايباها معاكى ...وبالهنا والشفا


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يوليو 2008)

بايل قال:


> *ثلاثة أحلام لكل رجل *
> *أن يملك الكثير من الوسامة.. كما تعتقد أمه *
> *أن يملك الكثير من المال.. كما يعتقد طفله الصغير *
> *أن يملك الكثير من النساء.. كما تعتقد زوجته *
> ******** *


 
نظريات منطقية 

نظرية إضافية: المرأة والطفل الصغير يظنون الرجل على كل شيء قدير..


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2008)

*some pieces of advice*

*1*​*اجعل هدفك في الحياة*​*هو الراحة والاسترخاء**
**




*​*
**2*​*حب* *سريرك*​*فهو مملكتك الوحيدة*
*



*​*
**3*​*ارتاح* *بالنهار*​*لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل*
*



*​*
**4*​*العمل* *شيء مقدس،*​*لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً*
*



*​*
**5*​*لا* *تؤجل عملك للغد*​*طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد*
*



*​*6*​*اعمل* *أقل ما يمكنك عمله،*​*وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك*
*



*​*7*​*لا* *تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً،*​*بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل*
*



*​*
**8*​*إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل،*​*استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة*
*



*​*
**9*​*لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة،*​*لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى**
*



​​


----------



## ماجدان (17 يوليو 2008)

برافو مهندس ابو الحلول 
مشكورين جدا 
وشكرا لباقى مشاركات الإخوه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (18 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههه شوية تغيير جو يردوا الروح


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2008)

أين حل مشكلة الجماعة العالقين عالكوبري ؟؟ فكروا يا شباب ؟ في جائزة كبيرة !! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/27743d1215878755-cassaeeni.zip
بالنسبة للمذيعة م أبو الحلول دي من مذيعات القناة الأولي ولا الثانية المصرية !!؟ ههههههه عشان ما تفرجش عليها


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> أين حل مشكلة الجماعة العالقين عالكوبري ؟؟ فكروا يا شباب ؟ في جائزة كبيرة !!
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/27743d1215878755-cassaeeni.zip


 
والله يا أخي bishr المسابقة بتستاهل الجائزة، وحتى إني بعتتها لكل الكونتاكتس يلي بإيميلي (حوالي 30 صديق وقريب) وما حدا بعتلي الحل؟!! :81: :18:


----------



## سيفيل انج (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اولا :هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي الاكثر من رائع و الذي لا يحتاج لشهادتي 
ثانيا: احب اشكر كل الاخوه علي هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ثالثا: يابشمهندس bishr انا حليتها في 29 ثانيه بس مش عايز اكتب الحل علشان ماحرقهاش علي حد و مشكور يا اخي علي المشاركه الجميله ( 1 يذهب مع 3 و يعود 3 (المجموع6) ثم يذهب 12 مع 8 و يعود 1 (المجموع 19) ثم يذهب 1مع 6 و يعود 1 (المجموع 26 ) و اخيرا يذهب 1 مع 3 فيكون المجموع =29 )


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2008)

يظهر أنك Too smart يا عزيزي سيفيل إنج ... !!! حيث أنك حليتها و قلت الحل دون ما حدا ياخد باله الله ينور أخي مرحباً بك 
أخي م أبو الحلول يبدو ان كنيتك أصبحت في خطر .. !! هههههه حاول بتأني مرة أخرى


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2008)

*وهذه جائزتك عزيزي*

أودى حكايتى يا رجاله
كنت قاعد مع ماروتى لحظة شيروكى الشمس
قولتلها يا مازدا
قولتلك الفا روميو
ميتسوبيشى العيال لوحديهم فى البيت
لحسن حد فيهم يجيب من الشباك
يقع يكسر سوبارو او يموت شاهين
ودى تبقى كورسا
قالتلى كيا بونتو تشك فيا
قولتلها ايوه هوندا ده الكلام
بس لو عملتى كيا تانى
هوديكى فى سيتروين داهية :7:

إمتداد الملف المرفق Amr ممكن يعمل بالكودك أو عالموبايل بس لا يفوتكم


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> أخي م أبو الحلول يبدو ان كنيتك أصبحت في خطر .. !! هههههه حاول بتأني مرة أخرى


 
nope, i'll not lose my nickname cause i've got the solution... and like what eng. sivil said, they all can pass with only 29 sec.. and i'll write the solution of the riddle when you ask me to do that

WwOowW


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يوليو 2008)

ماشي يا أخي، الحل كالتالي:
1- المرحلة الأولى، يمر الشخصين الأسرع وبذلك ينقضي 3 ثواني..
2- المرحلة الثانية، يعود بالمصباح الشخص الثاني (3 ثواني) وبالتالي يصبح الوقت المنقضي 6 ثوان..
3- المرحلة الثالثة، يمر العجوز والبدين (أبطأ شخصين) (12 ثانية) وبالتالي يصبح الوقت المنقضي 18 ثانية..
4- المرحلة الرابعة، يعود بالمصباح أسرع شخص (1 ثانية) وبالتالي يصبح الوقت المنقضي 19 ثانية..
5- المرحلة الخامسة، يمر أسرع شخص برفقة السيدة (6 ثوان) وبالتالي يصبح الوقت المنقضي 25 ثانية..
6- المرحلة السادسة، يعود بالمصباح الشخص الأسرع (1 ثانية) وبالتالي يصبح الوقت المنقضي 26 ثانية..
7- المرحلة السابعة، يمر الشخصان المتبقيان (3 ثانية) وبالتالي يصبح مجموع الوقت المنقضي 29 ثانية..

وهيك يا أخي الكريم بيكون الكل مر بـ 29 ثانية، وبيبقالي معك 1 ثانية بتحاسبني فيها وقت بشوفك   P:


----------



## إنشائي طموح (18 يوليو 2008)

فعلا برافوووووووووووووووووووا عليكم يا شباب


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2008)

الله ينور عليك .... بس أوعى تكون قرأت الحل من مشاركة م سيفيل إنج (كتبها بخط لونه أبيض كي ما تظهر ) ... بس لأ .. انت ما تفعل ذلك م أبو الحلول ... تمام ... كيف حال صوت صفير البلبل ... على فكرة شكل الأصمعي كان مصري !! ههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> الله ينور عليك .... بس أوعى تكون قرأت الحل من مشاركة م سيفيل إنج (كتبها بخط لونه أبيض كي ما تظهر ) ... بس لأ .. انت ما تفعل ذلك م أبو الحلول ... تمام ... كيف حال صوت صفير البلبل ... على فكرة شكل الأصمعي كان مصري !! ههههههههه


 
لك الله يباركلك بنظرك أكتر وأكتر، والله ما انتبهت لكتابة الأخ سيفيل مع إنو الحمدلله نظري ممتاز 

وصوت صفير البلبل شـــــــــــــــــــــغلة، بس سمعانو من قبل هه..


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يوليو 2008)

*could u do me a favour*

could u do me a favour???​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/130752261/favour.pps​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يوليو 2008)

*How To Ask Your Boss For A Salary Increase..?*

*HOW TO ASK YOUR BOSS FOR A SALARY INCREASE..?*​ 

*One day an employee sends a letter to his boss asking for an increase in his salary**!!!*​ 



Dear Bo$$​ 

In thi*$* life, we all need *$*ome thing mo*$*t de*$*perately.I think you *$*hould be under*$*tanding of the need*$* of u*$* worker*$* who have given *$*o much *$*upport including *$*weat and *$*ervice to your company.
I am *$*ure you will gue*$$* what I mean and re*$*pond *$*oon.​ 


Your*$ **$*incerely,​ 




Norman *$*oh​ 


*The next day, the employee received this letter of reply**:*​ 



Dear *NO*rman,
I k*NO*w you have been working very hard. *NO*wadays, *NO*thing much has changed. You must have *NO*ticed that our company is *NO*t doing *NO*ticeably well as yet.​ 

*NO*w the newspaper are saying the world`s leading eco*NO*mists are *NO*t sure if the United States may go into a*NO*ther recession. After the *NO*vember presidential elections things may turn bad.​ 

I have *NO*thing more to add *NO*w. You k*NO*w what I mean.​ 

Yours truly,
Manager​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يوليو 2008)

*Driving Styles ...*

_Driving __Styles__ ..._​ 



One hand on steering wheel, one hand out of window.

- *Sydney*
​




One hand on steering wheel, one hand on horn​ 
- *Japan*​ 


One hand on steering wheel, one hand on newspaper, foot solidly on accelerator... ​ 
- *Boston*​ 



Both hands on steering wheel, eyes shut, both feet on brake, quivering in terror ​ 
- *New York*​ 



Both hands in air, gesturing, both feet on accelerator, head turned to talk to someone in back seat 

- *Italy*​





One hand on horn,

one hand on holding gear,
one ear listening to loud music, 
one ear on cell phone,
one foot on accelerator,
one foot on clutch,
nothing on brake,
eyes on females in next car, 
- Welcome to*SYRIA*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي اخي ابو الحلول / 
مشاركاتك دائما ما ترسم البسمة على شفانا ,,,,,, 
ولما لا ( خلينا نغير شوي ) , ,,, 

بعض من المواقف في عالمنا العربي ( للترفيه فقط ) / 







وشوف هاي كمان 
رقم (2) 








وهاي اكيد كثير منا عانى منها 
رقم (3)


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يوليو 2008)

في المعاملات الحكومية 
رقم (4) 







رقم ( 5) 
وشوف معاهدة السلام كيف لازم تمشي !


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يوليو 2008)

رقم (6) 






رقم (7)


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يوليو 2008)

الصورة رقم ( 8 ) 







ذكرتني في المسلسلات التركية !!!


رقم ( 9 ) 

وهاي الاخيرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2008)

رائع يا م ابو الحلول وم محمد زايد


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يوليو 2008)

حلوة وواقعية.. شكراً م. محمد زايد..


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

*والله فعلاً unlucky reporter*

how unlucky reporter he is. lol

you can agree with me after watching this clip 

http://www.4shared.com/file/57318057/41eea088/unlucky_reporter.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

*is he an idiot?? yes, i think so... only kidding*

is he an idiot?? yes, i think so... only kidding

can you imagine yourself in such attitude?? what would you do if you still alive. lol

http://www.4shared.com/file/57318819/cc291933/idiot.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

*eating a live squid*

oh my god!! it's unbelievable!! i can't imagine myself eating a live squid

http://www.4shared.com/file/57319269/36436d47/eating_live_squid.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

*بابا ولا الشبح؟؟*

دائماً بيسألوا الأولاد الصغار: مين بتحبوا أكتر؟؟ بابا ولا ماما؟؟

طيب يا ترى شو الجواب إذا كان السؤال: مين بتحب أكتر؟؟ بابا ولا الشبح؟؟ هههههههههههه

شوف هالكليب، وبتعرف الجواب..

http://www.4shared.com/file/57319449/f87377/ghost.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه مشكور يا م ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ههههههههههههه مشكور يا م ابو الحلول


 
العفو م. محيي


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2008)

*WORLD War II*

إلى جميع المهتمين بالتاريخ.. الحرب العالمية الثانية في عرض جميل جداً وفق الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/58195777/f0d9671/WW2.html


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ضربة جزاء؟؟ شو المشكلة!!*

يعني كانت حتطلع روح اللاعب حتى حسب الحكم الهدف.. 

غريبة شوي... قصدي كتير ههههههه

http://www.4shared.com/file/58196182/eec7ad6d/___online.html


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2008)

*face to face*

شوف ردة فعل الملاكم علي كلاي بمواجهة مع .... هههههههههههه

http://www.4shared.com/file/58196410/d7c0b5e3/__online.html


----------



## samersss (8 أغسطس 2008)

اعجبني طلب زياده الراتب

المدير والموظف وكاتب الموضوع دمهم خفيف 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة لضربه الجزاء شكل الحكم كده كان منتظر تعليمات من خارج الملعب يعمل فيها ايه واعطاهم فرصه 5 مرات واخيرا اتصرف هو ههههههههه
رائع يا ابو الحلول مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير-


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> دائماً بيسألوا الأولاد الصغار: مين بتحبوا أكتر؟؟ بابا ولا ماما؟؟
> 
> طيب يا ترى شو الجواب إذا كان السؤال: مين بتحب أكتر؟؟ بابا ولا الشبح؟؟ هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



والله يا م.ابوالحلول ضحكت من كل قلبي ,, يسلموا ايديك .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> يعني كانت حتطلع روح اللاعب حتى حسب الحكم الهدف..
> 
> غريبة شوي... قصدي كتير ههههههه
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/58196182/eec7ad6d/___online.html






أبو الحلول قال:


> شوف ردة فعل الملاكم علي كلاي بمواجهة مع .... هههههههههههه
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/58196410/d7c0b5e3/__online.html




م.ابوالحلول / صباح يوم الجمعة مميز بمشاركاتك المضحكة , جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م. محيي، وم. محمد زايد، وم. سامر..

هي كانت صباح الخير على طريقتي الخاصة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أغسطس 2008)

ذات مرة كان هناك سباق تجديف بين فريقين ​(( عربي )) و ((ياباني)) ​كل قارب يحمل على متنه تسعة أشخاص ​وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن ​الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً ​وبتحليل النتيجة ​​وجدوا أن
الفريق الياباني يتكون من ​
1 مدير قارب و8 مجدفين

الفريق العربي يتكون من ​
8 مديرين و1 مجدف

حاول الفريق العربي تعديل التشكيل ليتكون من ​
مدير واحد .. مثل الفريق الياباني ​
وتمت إعادة السباق مرة أخرى ​.
.
وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن ​
الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً ​
تماماً مثل المرة السابقة ​
وبتحليل النتيجة ​
وجدوا أن ​
الفريق الياباني يتكون من ​
1 مدير قارب و8 مجدفين​والفريق العربي يتكون من ​1 مدير عام و3مديري ادارات و4 مدراء اقسام و1 مجدف ​
فقرر الفريق العربي محاسبة المخطئ ​
فتم فصل المجدف!!!​​وعلى راى توفيق الدقن لما كلها هتبقى فتوات امال مين اللى هيضرب​​


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2008)

صحيح 100% م. محيي.. شكراً لك..


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلاً بيزعل!!*

يا جماعة، والله أنا شخصياً زعلت على هالزلمة مع إني ما بعرفو.. بس ما بخبي عليكن إني ضحكت شوي بدون قصدي. lol

http://www.4shared.com/file/59090893/c74a10f8/_online.html


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أغسطس 2008)

*Really Lucky*

شفتولي أكتر من هيك زلمة محظوظ؟؟
بس يمكن بتكفيه الرعبة مو؟؟ ههههههه
والله إذا ما ضحى بخاروف بيكون غلطان كتير..

http://www.4shared.com/file/59090958/fdefec4b/Really_Lucky.html


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أغسطس 2008)

*أحسن من بلا..*

ردة فعل؟؟ سرعة بديهة؟؟
ما بعرف المهم إنو هالحركة يلي عملها كانت أحسن من بلا..

http://www.4shared.com/file/59091128/4014c51/__online.html


----------



## samersss (15 أغسطس 2008)

ياحرام

الملف الاول امه داعيه عليه 

الملف الثاني امه داعياله

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير ,, م. ابو الحلول / م.سامر
بالفعل اسم على مسمى have a good week end 
تعليق 

بصراحة الثانية حلوة بس الرجل لازم يشرب من ( طاسة الرعبة ) .... 
بتعرف والله والاولى حلوى كمان ... بغض النظر عن الموقف الانساني ..!

طيب م.سامر اذا كان الاول امه داعية علية ,, والثاني امه داعيتلي ,,,,,,! الثالث !!! كيف كان رضى امه عليه ؟


----------



## samersss (15 أغسطس 2008)

الملف الثالث مغضوبين بعيد عنك

وشايف لازم كلهم يشربو من ( طاسة الرعبه )

بالمناسبة ايش هي طاسة الرعبه ؟؟

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أغسطس 2008)

أهلاً م. محمد زايد..

م. سامر.. طاسة الرعبة كانت موجودة بكثرة بالماضي بالشام، ولهلأ التعبير وارد، وهي موجودة لهلأ عند بعض الناس.. هي كانت عبارة عن طاسة (وعاء صغير) مكتوب عليها آية الكرسي، بالماضي وقت كان الشخص يرتعب من شيء معين بيحطوا فيها شوية مي وبيشرب الشخص منها، يعني ببركة آية الكرسي بيطلع الواحد للشفاء بإذن الله..
طبعاً أنا ما بعرف إنو هاد الشي ياترى وارد.. أو مجرد عادة ممكن تكون غير صحيحة.. المهم إنو هي هية طاسة الرعبة يلي عم نحكي عنها..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

م.ابو الحلول وينك اليوم ؟


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

*ست نسوان*

*




ست نسوان عملوا حادث سيارة 
كل واحده اتصلت بزوجها ... وهذه هي ردود الأزواج الستة



- اللبناني : بعيد الشر عنيك ...حبيبة ألبي..أنا هلأ جايي عالطريء




- الفلسطيني : سلامة كلبك ياروح كلبي .. أنا جاي ركد عالطريك




- الكويتي : شنو امطلعج الظهر ... طلعت روحج ... ماوراج الا المصايب تغطي زين عن الرياييل لين اوصل 




- الأردني:خخخخخخخخخ... إيش حادث الله لا يردك ... دبري حالك




- المصري: يا ولية ...حادس ده لو حصل للعربية حاجة هيكون آخر يوم في حياتك 




- السوري : قلتيلي معك خمس نسوان ؟؟؟.. طيب ثواني وبكون عندك 


*​
مع الاعتذار من كل الجنسيات " هي مجرد نكتة"


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> م.ابو الحلول وينك اليوم ؟


 
صباح الخير م. محمد زايد.. 

والله الصبح كان عندي لعبة سلة مفاجأة (مو مسبقة الصنع هههههههه)، مع إني مو نايم غير ساعتين ).. وهلأ كنت عم إعمل recovery للابتوب.. بس أكيد شوي تانية في عدة مشاركات.. مع الشكر للمهندس حسان على الإضافة الحلوة..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *ست نسوان عملوا حادث سيارة *
> *كل واحده اتصلت بزوجها ... وهذه هي ردود الأزواج الستة*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
مهندس حسان !!!!!!!ههههههه حلوة كثير ,,, ( بس الاخيرة .....ولّوّ .. م.حسان )


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

things_to_do_when_your_boss_is_out_ver​ 

شوف مقطع الفيديو واضحكلك اشوية ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/59993209/ce70395f/things_to_do_when_your_boss_is_out_ver__2.html​ 
_------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

things_to_do_when_your_boss_is_out_ver​ 


وهي كمان مقطع لنفس الشلة ... .....بس هاي عن جد بضحك​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/59993058/c78429e2/things_to_do_when_your_boss_is_out_ver__3.html




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أغسطس 2008)

*الشركات المصرية**: 
**

*​*الرقم الذى طلبته قد يكون بيتهرب منك او قرفان من أهلك *​*يا ريت متحاولش تانى *​*

*​*الإتصالات الأردنية**: *​​*ولا. كم مرة صرت حاكيلك الزفت مش فاضي ؟؟ خليك ملطوع *​​*عالخط أو إنطز سكّر واتصل بعد ما الزلمة يفضالك ..الله *​​*يقرفكو زي ما بتقرفونا، إيه *​*

*​*الإتصالات السعودية**: *​​*ترى الجوال اللي نغزته يا ناغزك الشر مقفول .أقول: انتظر *​​*دقيقة أو جرب إنغزه نوبةٍ ثانية، رجِّيتنا الله يرجك**. *​*

*​*الإتصالات السودانية**: *​​*إن الرغم اللي زربتوا ما موجوود.. ممكييين تدوق ليهو *​​*تاني؟؟ آآآآآي *​*

*​*الإتصالات الهندية**: *​​*سديق هذا موبيل ما في سغل ألهين ولا يمكن بند مشان هو *​​*زعلان سوي .. أنت في سوية وقف. ممكن انت ييجي بعد سوية *​​*دقيقة في كلام أحسن .. آب كي موسكان باهوت بياري هي**. *​*

*​*الاتصالات الفلسطينية**: *​​*عالعافية... اسمع الزلمة يا إنو بدوش يحكي معك يا إنو *​​*حالقلك... شوفلك واحد تاني يداينك أو رعّشله كمان مرة *​​*بعد العشا**... *​*

*​*الاتصالات السورية** : *​​*يخرب بيتك .....حل عنو شوي ...حل عنو لسا آعدلي متل *​​*الناأردي .يعني نقلك ياها بالمشرمحي مانو دافع الفاتورة *​​*.... ما معو مصاري ... شو هالناس هي .....شيه شيه يوه *​​*يوه** !!!!! *​*

*​*الاتصالات اللبنانية**: *​​*الرأم يلي دأيت عليه ما عميجاوب .. ما بدو يرد عليك**.. *​​*حل عنه .. يه يه . شو هيدا ..خليك مهدوم و عندك زوء و لا تتسل مرة تاني*​*
*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

لا اكيد اليوم مميز كثير يعنى بداها المهندس حسان وانهاها المهندس محي والمشاركتين احلى من بعض ... 

م.محي / هاي عجبتني كثير



> *الإتصالات الأردنية**: *
> *ولا. كم مرة صرت حاكيلك الزفت مش فاضي ؟؟ خليك ملطوع *
> *عالخط أو إنطز سكّر واتصل بعد ما الزلمة يفضالك ..الله *
> *يقرفكو زي ما بتقرفونا، إيه *​
> ...


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*booooooooooo*

فعلاً يا أخي شيء مرعب..

http://www.4shared.com/file/60012268/5bf99113/boooo.html


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*shoes*

يا أخي هالزلمة مالو سئلة بنوب..... ليش العالم متضايقين منو مالي عرفان هههههههههه

http://www.4shared.com/file/60012849/135f46d1/Shoes.html


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*أحلى مقلب!!*

بعمرك نسيت مفتاح بيتك وصفيت برات البيت؟؟؟ هادا موشي قدام المقلب يلي صار مع صاحبنا هههههههههههههه

http://www.4shared.com/file/60013235/e0837e8e/holyshit.html


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*mistakesssssssss*

what a stupid mistake!!!, but really "ya-7aram". lol

http://www.4shared.com/file/60013495/1ee1eab6/StupidMistakesII.html


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*mistakesssssssss*

هاد بيزعل أكتر...

http://www.4shared.com/file/60013890/6791e75d/StupidMistakesIII.html


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

*mistakesssssssss*

كمان بيزعل.. بس بيضحك أكتر ههههههههههه

http://www.4shared.com/file/60014226/fd4626cc/Fejes_gl.html


----------



## مش لاقي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعزك ياأبو الحلول أنت والمهندس زايد وحسااااااان هلكتوني من الضحك.رمضان كرييييييييييييييمعليكم جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً م. مش لاقي.. وشكراً م. حسان، وم. محمد زايد، وم. محيي على المشاركات الحلوة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخوة المشاركين م حسان وم محمد زايد وشكرااااااااا ليك انت يا ابو الحلول علي الموضوع الفريد والمتميز واللي بيعمل تجديد وتنوع مما يشعرنا وكان علاقتنا ببعضنا البعض بالمنتدي علاقه عمل - ولابد وان يكون لها اجازة اخر الاسبوع لتجديد النشاط - لاستئناف المشاركات والمناقشات العلميه الجاده 
واشكرك مرة ثانيه علي محافظتك علي تفعيل هذا الموضوع اسبوعيا - لدرجة ان المهندس محمد زايد سال عن تاخيرك في المشاركه اليوم ونحمد الله ان المانع كان خيرا - واهو برضه لعب كرة السله ترفيه يعني تفعيل للموضوع ولكن خارج حدود المنتدي ههههههههههههههههه

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً م. محيي.. والله لهلأ نعسان، لعبة سلة بعد نوم ساعتين بس ههههههههههه


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى...


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أغسطس 2008)

_:20::20::20:_

_مشاركات جميلة من اعضاء مميزين _

_شكرا ليكم جميعا.............._

_:75::75::75:_​


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أغسطس 2008)

والله أحس بــ ( الغيرة ) وراح نشوف مين اللي بيضحك أكتر مع المشاركة القادمة !! هههههه 
من كتاب أخبار الحمقي والمغفلين لإن الجوزي رحمه الله (يفطس من الضحك)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


حبيت اسبقك الاسبوع ده يا ابو الحلول علشان لو كنت مشغول بلعب سله ولا حاجه يبقي الموضوع شغال برضه 

اليكم النظام الالكتروني لزيادة الرواتب !!!!!!!!!!!!!علشان تعرفوا ان العيب في العامل وليس صاحب العمل هههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8178550/e8867510/sharing.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/60839543/bac06a90/SalaryIncrement.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

ودي كمان معقوله شويه

http://www.4shared.com/file/60839599/efbbfdc3/arabul_la_vama.html


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> حبيت اسبقك الاسبوع ده يا ابو الحلول علشان لو كنت مشغول بلعب سله ولا حاجه يبقي الموضوع شغال برضه
> ...


 
حلال عليك م. محيي..... مظبوط عندي لعبة سلة بعد صلاة الصبح إن شاء الله :9:


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/60839543/bac06a90/SalaryIncrement.html


 
حلــــــــــــــوة.. هي ملف شبيه من قسم الموارد البشرية مبــــــــــــاشرة..

http://www.4shared.com/file/60843307/d12b4b/__online.html


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*مسلسلات رمضان*

أحلى صورة عن المسلسلات الخليجية والمصرية والسورية.. هههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

مع الاعتذار للأخوة الأردنيين
*سألو أردني ليش دائما مكشر وعصبي

قال ... قهوتنا مره



و بحرنا ميت


و خليجنا عقبة


وطبختنا مقلوبة

أشهر الأسماء زعل و مهاوش وعدوان


و مغنينا اسمه متعب


وأشهر أغنينا ويلك يلي تعادينا
يا ويلك ويل 

وبدك إياني ابتسم *​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*stay relaxxxxxxx*

*عندما تشعر بأن**حياتك اصبح**ت**قاسية للغايه و انك لا تستحمل منها المزيد .. ماذا تفعل ؟**

​​**عندما**لا يكفيك دخلكـ المادي .. ماذا تفعل ؟*​*

​​​**عندما تجد نفسكـ وحيداً .. ماذا تفعل**؟*​*

​​​**عندما تيئس و لا تجد من يؤاسيك .. ماذا تفعل ؟*​*

​​​**عندما تبكي و لا تجد**من يمسح لك دمعك .. ماذا تفعل ؟*​*



​​​**انزل شوي و انا اقول لك ماذا تفعل؟*​


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*


*ر*​


*خلاص**وصلنا**.. **

​​​**ما عليك الا انكـ تسوي مثل هذا .. الأخ*​


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*


*ن*







*خليييييييك ريلااااااااكس انسى الهموم *​






*
*​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

صور منوعة حلـــــــــــــوة..


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*النساء مخلوقات عجيبة*

*النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة*


If you kiss her, you are not a gentleman
*لو قبلتها , تكون رجلاً غير محتــرم*​ 



If you don't, you are not a man​ 

*ولو لم تقبلها, تكون لست رجلاً*​ 

If you praise her, she thinks you are lying
*إذا مدحتهــا تعتقــد أنـــك كـــــذاب*​





If you don't, you are good for nothing​
*وإذا لم تمدحهـــا تعتقد بأنك لا تصلــح لشيء*​





If you agree to all her likes, you are a wimp​
*إذا وافقتها على كل ما تريد تعتقد أنك بلا شخصيـــة*​


If you don't, you are not understanding
*وإذا لم توافقهـــا أنت رجـــل لا يفهــم شيئاً*​





If you visit her often, she thinks it is boring​
*إذا زرتهــا كثيراً تعتقد أنــك رجــل غثيــث*​


If you don't, she accuses you of double-crossing
*وإذا لم تزرهـــا فـــأنت شخص لا مبالي*​





If you are well dressed, she says you are a playboy​
*إذا كــنـــت مهتماً بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجـــل لعـــوب*​





If you don't, you are a dull boy​
*وإذا لم تلبــس جيداً فأنـــت رجـــل تحرق الأعصـــاب*​


If you are jealous, she says it's bad
*إذا كـنــت رجلاً غيوراً فـــأنت سيء الطبـــاع*​


If you don't, she thinks you do not love her
*وإذا لم تظهــر لها غيرتك فإنهــا تعتقــد أنـــك لا تحبهـــا*​


If you are a minute late, she complains it's hard to wait
*إذا تأخرت عليها دقيقــة فإنها تشتكي وتتذمر وتقول : ما أصعب الانتظار* !​


If you visit another man, you're not putting in 'quality time'
*وإذا كنت تزور أحــد أصدقائــك فإنها تقول : بأنك رجــــل فاضي* !​


If you fail to help her in crossing the street, you lack ethics
*إذا لم تتوقف لهـــا حتى تقطع الشارع فأنت رجـــل عديـــم الأخلاق*​





If you do, she thinks it's just one of men's tactics for seduction​
*أمـــا إذا وقفــت فإنها تعتقــد بأنك واقف حتى تتفـــرج عليهـــا*​





If you stare at another woman, she accuses you of flirting​
*إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة* !​


If she is stared by other men, she says that they are just admiring
*أمـــا إذا نظر إليها أحـــد الرجـــال فإنه أحـــد المعجبيـــن*​




!​
If you talk, she wants you to listen
*إذا تكلمــــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــســتــمع*​


If you listen, she wants you to talk
*وإذا سمعـــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــتـــكلم* !​


In short:
*وباختصـــار*​


So simple, yet so complex
*بسيطـــــــــــــــات ومعقــــدات*​





So weak, yet so powerful​
*ضعيفات, لكنهن قويات*​


So confusing, yet so desirable
*متناقضات ومنطقيـــــات*​


can't live with them..
*لا تستطيــــــــــــــع العيــش معهم*​





can't live without them ...​
*ولا تستطيــــع العيش بدونهـــم*​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هاد يلي عم يصير مو؟؟؟*

كمان صور منوعة حلــــــــــــــوة..































http://www.4shared.com/file/60850130/99c9bf1b/pics2.html


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*الحب والغضب*

الحب والغضب​​​While Dad was polishing his new car,​بينما كان الأب يقوم بتلميع سيارته الجديدة​​His 4 yr old son picked stone & scratched lines on the side of the car.​إذا بالابن ذو الأربع سنوات يلتقط حجراً ويقوم بعمل خدوش على جانب السيارة​​In his anger, Dad took the child's hand & hit it many times, not​وفي قمة غضبه، إذا بالأب يأخذ بيد ابنه ويضربه عليها عدة مرات​​Realizing he was using a wrench .​بدون أن يشعر أنه كان يستخدم 'مفتاح انجليزي' مفك يستخدمه عادة السباكين في فك وربط المواسير​​At the hospital, his child said 'Dad when will my fingers grow back?'​في المستشفى، كان الابن يسأل الأب متى سوف تنموا أصابعي؟​​Dad was so hurt.​وكان الأب في غاية الألم​​He went back to car and kicked it a lot of times.​عاد الأب إلى السيارة وبدأ يركلها عدة مرات​​Sitting back he looked at the scratches, child wrote 'I LOVE YOU DAD'​وعند جلوسه على الأرض، نظر إلى الخدوش التي أحدثها الأبن فوجده قد كتب ' أنا أحبك يا أبي '​​Anger and Love has no limits…​الحب والغضب ليس لهما حدود...........​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*أحلى مجموعة نكت..*

مع الاعتذار من إخوانا بحمص​
حمصي إتصلت به خطيبته وقالت له أهلي مسافرين والبيت فاضي شو رأيك قال لها: إقرئي قرآن ولا تخافي. 




· في حمصيين بمقابلة عالتلفزيون سألت المذيعة الأول : سوريا بالنسبة إلك شو؟ جاوبها سوريا أمي. سألت التاني سوريا بالنسبة إلك شو؟ قال مابقدر إحكي على أم رفيقي. 




· حمصي وقع عالدرج عطوه مرهم قالوله ادهن مكان الاصابة راح دهن الدرج. 




· حمصي تاجر مخدرات نزل إعلان بالجريدة: عنا طحين من اللي بالي بالك. 




· كان في حمصي وهو ماشي إنشقت شحاطته قام راح خيطها عند الكندرجي بعد أسبوع شافها تحسنت قام فك الخياطه. 




· حمصي سأل بنتو: وينك لهلق؟ قالتلو: اغتصبوني يا بابا. قالها: اي هي كلها ساعة وبعدين وين رحتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




· حمصي قالوله في الصين كل دقيقة بينولد واحد قال يلعن أبو التطور نحنا كل 9 أشهر مرة. 




· حمصي سمع عن جمع تبرعات لمشفى للأمراض الصدرية ... تبرع بألف سوتيان. 




· القت الشرطة السعودية على مجموعة من الحماصنة في الرياض عندما اكتشفتهم يصلون الجمعة يوم الاربعاء. 




· حمصي ضيع حماره رجع لبيته زعلان قالتلو مرته لا تزعل دخلتك علي تسوى عشرين حمار. 




· حمصي فات على الحمام شاف اشاطة ام قال : ولى كل هي شفرة حلاقة. 




· قال في حماصنة عم يعملوا مظاهرة ضد أمريكا. قام لبسوا واحد صورة بوش وحرقوه. 




· قال في حماصنة عم يلعبوا ( الغميضة) مع بعضهم ... قام ضاعوااااا 




· في واحد حمصي هديتو حبيبتو ببغاء.. و شافتو حبيبتو بعد يومين و قالتلوا حبيبي كيف الببغاء ..قلا: متلو متل الفروج. 




· واحد حمصي تزوج وحده اسمها نعمة باسها وش وأفا 




· في واحد حمصي سالو شو رايك بالزواج المبكر قال: يعني اي ساعة؟ 




· واحد حمصي لغى الموعد مع الدكتور لانه كان مرضان ها ها ها. 


· كان في واحد حمصي قال له صاحبه شفت مبارح مرتك راكبة مع رجل غريب بسيارتك وعم بتسوق بسرعة رد الحمصي : مش مشكلة هي بتعرف تسوق منيح .... 




· حمصي اشترى خليوي... مرة كان جالس عندخطيبته فجاة رن الخليوي وبعد ما خلص كلام على الخليوي مع رفيقه قال!؟ عجيبي يه شو عرفو إنو أنا هون. 




· في ثلاثة حماصنة سرقو بنك ..عجزو عن عد المصاري قالوا آآآي بكرة نعرف من الجرايد 




· في واحد حمصي راح يخطب وحده قام الولو اهلها والله البنت عم تدرس فاجاب الحمصي : طيب برجع بعد نص ساعة . 




· كان في ولد حمصي ساله الاستاذ مين من الحيوانات يصحينا على صلاة الفجر فقال الولد:بابا 




· كيف تجعل الحمصي يقرأ رسالة إلى الأبد؟؟؟ أكتب على الوجهين "إقلب الورقة" 




· شو آخر اختراعات الحماصنة...؟؟ بيل يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية...هاهاها 




· في واحد حمصي اول مره بحياتوا بياكل علكه قام حلف يمين ما ينام الليل الا لما يخلصها. 



· قال في حمصي صغير سأل امه: ماما بس يكبرو رفقاتي مع مين بدي العب 



· قال 100 حمصي عميدهنوا باص, واحد ماسك الفرشاية او 99 عبيحركوا الباص 




· في واحد حمصي دخل الى الصيدليه ومعه التيكو وعينه مسكره قال للصيدلي: في احسن من هل قطره؟ 




· وقف الحمصي امام المراية قام قال مدري وين شايف هالوش قام بعد شوي تذكر انوا شايفوا عند الحلاق 




· حمصي عندو سبع ولاد سمى حالو سفن أب 




· كان في واحد حمصي بجنينة الحيوانات بمصر بدويلاعب الدب آم مد راسو بألب القفص آمو صاروا يصرخوا العالم آم ألون شبكون خايفين شو لح آكلو!!!!!!!!!! 


حمصي ماشي...... تعب من المشي آم صار يركض

: 

حمصي طنت أبوه عطاه كتب دين بعد اسبوع دخل على أبو
و أللو
بابا ...بدي اتحجب



حمصي عم يلطش صبية 
آلتلو : حل عني
أللا : ليش الأسئلة صعبة!!؟؟



واحد حمصي شاف وحه بالباص....
عجبتو
لما نزل
أخد رأم الباص



ليش الحمصي عندو 5 شياطين؟
واحد بيلعبلو بعألو
و الأربعة البآيا بيفهوا الفكرة



حمصي اتصل على بيت عالم

ألو....هون فرحان؟؟

لا والله , غلطان

أي لكن ليش رديتو؟؟



حمصي و مرتو تبنوا ولد من الهند
و بلشوا يتعلموا هندي
مشان وأت يكبر يفهموا عليه

: 

حماصني اخترعوا باص بالعرض
ليش؟؟
مشان كلن يئعدوا من أدام



حمصي فكر آم عضل دماغو



حمصي آل لخطيبتو
بس زمرلك انزلي
آلتلو : يااااااااي , اشتريت سيارة؟؟؟؟
أللا : لاء بس اشتريت زمور



حمصي أللو الدكتور 
كل يوم امشي 10 كيلو
بعد شهر اتصل بالدكتور و أللو
أنا بحلب


في واحد ماشي بالشارع شاف واحد قاله وين الرصيف الثاني ، 
قالو
هنيك مقابلينك قالو سألت هنيك قالولي هون
في واحد حمصي اشترى سيارة Bmwحديثة لما فتح الراديو سمع هنا لندن قال : يفضح عرضها ما اسرعا .. !!!

ليش الحمصي الصغير أذكى من الحمصي الكبير ؟؟ .. لأنو ما صرلو زمان حمصي ..

قال في مره حمصي بدو يعمل عملية انتحارية ، قام فات على مطعم وضرب حالو بالسكين ، قام ماتو تلاته من كتر الضحك .. !!

في طالبين وصولو المدرسة متأخرين ، سأل الأستاذ واحد منهم وهو غضبان وينك لهلا ، قاله وهو عم يبكي في ليرة ضاعتلي وكنت عم دور عليها
وما معي غيرها مصروف ، وسأل التاني وأنت وينك لهلا ليش متأخر ، قاله
كنت داعسه عالليرة .

ليش الحمصي بيلبس جرابات خضر ؟؟ .. لأنو خضر بيلبسلو 
جراباتو

في حمصي معه موز قاعد بالباص بيقشر الموزة وبيغطها بالسكر و
بيرميها من الشباك ، كرر العملية أربع خمس مرات سألوه الناس ليش هيك عم تعمل ؟؟ ببساطة جاوب أنا ما بحب الموز بسكر .

مرة واحد وجعه ضرسه قام راح إلى طبيب حمصي قام الدكتور خلعله كل أسنانه عدا الضرس المنخور ، صعق المريض وقاله شو عملت قاله إي خليه مثل الكلب لحاله

تسعة حماصنة سموا أنفسهم الابطال الثلاثة

واحد حمصي لحق حرامي فسبقه

قال مرة واحد حمصي أحول طلّق مرت أخوه

ليش الحمصي لما ينام يضع (يحط) تحت راسه خيارة ، الجواب : 
لأنو إذا حط بندورة بتنفعس
مره كان في واحد حمصي مسافر بالقطار وقعد جنبه واحد ، فقال
اللي جنب الحمصي : انا بردان من الشباك ، فقاللو الحمصي : تشرفنا وانا
حمدان من حمص

كان في واحد حمصي وضع يده في برميل من حمض الكبريت فعندما سحبها لم يجدها فأدخل رأسه حتى يدور عليها .. !!

اثنين حماصنة كانوا عم يلعبوا شطرنج ، من قد ما طولت المباراة معهم مات الملك بجلطة

أحول تجوز ، تاني يوم سألته امه شو صار معكن ، قلها ما قدرنا
نعمل شي أختها طول الوقت قاعدة جنبها​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*الصيغة الكيميائية للبنت*

أسرار البنات الكيميائية ​

>  



>  

> اسم العنصر : الـبـنـت 

>  

>  

>  

> الخواص الفيزيائية : 

>  

> 1 - يصل لدرجة الغليان لأتفه الأسباب . 

>  

> 2 - يمكن أن يتجمد في أي وقت . 

>  

> 3 - يذوب بسهولة عند معاملته بالشكل اللائق . 

>  

> 4 - شديد المرارة إذا لم يستعمل بالطريقة الصحيحة . 

>  

>  

>  

> الخواص الكيميائية : 

>  

> 1 - عضو نشط جداً . 

>  

> 2 - غير مستقر . 

>  

> 3 - يملك حساسية قوية للذهب والفضة والبلاتين والأحجار الكريمة . 

>  

> 4 - عنيف إذا ترك وحيداً . 

>  

> 5 - قابل لامتصاص كمية هائلة من الطعام الدسم . 

>  

> 6 - يتحول إلى اللون الأحمر عند وضعه بجانب عنصر مشابه أكثر جمالاً . 

>  

>  

>  

> الاستخدامات : 

>  

> 1 - يتميز بصفات جمالية تؤهله لأن يصلح للزينة في أي مكان . 

>  

> 2 - محفز مثالي للحصول على الثروة . 

>  

> 3 - أفضل العناصر المبددة للدخل التي عرفت حتى الآن . 

>  

>  

>  

> تحذير : 

>  
> قابل للإنفجار إذا وضع في مأزق .​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*أبشع جريمة حصلت في الخليج*

ابشع جريمة قتل حصلت في الخليج

الاب كل يوم يوصل ابنته بنت 16 سنة الى المدرسة،

ذات يوم يرن هاتف المنزل.

ويرد الوالد واذا بمديرة المدرسة تقول له:

والد فلانة : قال نعم :قالت ليش بنتك صارها اسبوع غائبة عن

المدرسة .

بدت علامة التعجب واضحة على الأب:

الاب انذهل واجاب كيف هذا الكلام وانا اوصلها كل يوم الصبح بالسيارة:

وجلس الأب فى حيره من أمره،

ولم ينم طول الليل.

وفي ثاني يوم .

الاب يوصل ابنته ويراها تدخل المدرسة فالاب يختبئ قرب المدرسة

واذا بالمفاجأة ....؟

انه يرى ابنته ،

تخرج وتذهب مع شاب في سيارته ،

يمشي الاب وراء ابنته

ويراها تنزل مع الشاب وهي بين احضانه ،وفرحة

ثم يدخلون عمارة وتدخل معه شقة ما كان على الاب المسكين

الا ان طار عقله

وتماسك نفسه

وبعد قليل دق جرس الباب فتح الشاب واذا بوالد الفتاة ويرى ابنته في

وضع مريب ، تقشعر له الأبدان

تصرخ الفتاة ابوي وتبدأ المعركة بين الشاب واب الفتاة

ولكن تسرع الفتاة الى المطبخ وتحضر سكين

وتزرعها في قلب الاب

فيقع على الارض مغمى عليه

فتقوم الفتاة والشاب بتقطيع الاب الى اشلاء .

ومن ثم يضعونه في الغسالة ،مع تايد، ويتم فرمه ووضعه في اكياس

ومن ثم ينزلون وياخذون الجثة ويرموها بعيد

وتعود الفتاة الى البيت وكأنه لم يحصل شيء .

وهي تقول وين ابوي.

ليش ما ذهب الى المدرسة ليأخذني وصارلي ساعة انتظر وما ايجى

وجيت مع اخ صديقتي

وبعد ساعات من الانتظار :

واذا جرس الباب يدق.

تفتح الفتاة وهي منذهلة.


اذ ان المفاجأة ان اللي على الباب ابوها


فتصرخ الفتاة وتقول ابوي كيف هذا .


اجابها







يا بنتي مع تايد للغسيل ما فيش مستحيل .​​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة خفو شوية علينا وخلي شوي لبكرة الصبح نضحك عليه


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

*قال الشيخ الإمام جمال الدين أبو الفرج الجوزي*
*الحمد لله الذي أعطى الأنعام جزيلاً، وقبل من الشكر قليلاً، وفضلنا على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلاً، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد الذي لم يجعل له من جنسه عديلاً، وعلى آله وصحبه بكرة وأصيلاً
آثرت أن أجمع أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين لثلاثة أشياء
الأول: أن العاقل إذا سمع أخبارهم عرف قدر ما وهب له مما حرمون، فحثه ذلك على الشكر
عن الحسن أنه قال: خلق الله عز وجل آدم حين خلقه فأخرج أهل الجنة من صفحته اليمنى، وأخرج أهل النار من صفحته اليسرى، فدبوا على وجه الأرض، منهم الأعمى والأصم والمبتلى فقال آدم: يا رب ألا ساويت بين ولدي؟ قال: يا آدم إني أردت أن أشكر
والثاني: أن ذكر المغفلين يحث المتيقظ على اتقاء أسباب الغفلة إذا كان ذلك داخلاً تحت الكسب وعامله فيه الرياضة، وأما إذا كانت الغفلة مجبولةً في الطباع، فإنها لا تكاد تقبل التغيير
والثالث: أن يروح الإنسان قلبه بالنظر في سير هؤلاء المبخوسين حظوظاً يوم القسمة، فإن النفس قد تمل من الدؤوب في الجد، وترتاح إلى بعض المباح من اللهو، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحنظلة: " ساعة وساعة "
*​*
نفوس العلماء تسرح في مباح اللهو
 فقد بان مما ذكرنا أن نفوس العلماء تسرح في مباح اللهو الذي يكسبها نشاطاً للجد فكأنها من الجد لم تزل، قال أبو فراس: الرجز:
أروح القلب ببعض الهزل ... تجاهلاً مني، بغير جهل​أمزح فيه، مزح أهل الفضل ... والمزح، أحياناً، جلاء العقل
الإضحاك المحرم والإضحاك المباح
فإن قائل قائل: ذكر حكايات الحمقى والمغفلين يوجب الضحك؛ وقد رويتم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: :إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة يضحك بها جلساءه يهوي بها أبعد من الثريا " فالجواب: إنه محمول على أنه يضحكهم بالكذب، وقد روي هذا في الحديث مفسراً: " ويل للذي يحدث الناس فيكذب ليضحك الناس " . وقد يجوز للإنسان أن يقصد إضحاك الشخص في بعض الأوقات، ففي أفراد مسلم من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: لأكلمن رسول الله لعله يضحك، قال: قلت: لو رأيت ابنة زيد امرأة عمر سألتني النفقة فوجأت عنقها. فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.​وإنما يكره للرجل أن يجعل عادته إضحاك الناس لأن الضحك لا يذم قليله، فقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك حتى تبدو نواجذه، وإنه يكره كثيره لما روي عنه عليه السلام أنه قال: " كثرة الضحك تميت القلب " . والإرتياح إلى مثل هذه الأشياء في بعض الأوقات كالملح في القدر
ذكر الحماقة ومعناها​قال ابن الأعرابي: الحماقة مأخوذة من حمقت السوق إذا كسدت، فكأنه كاسد العقل والرأي فلا يشاور ولا يلتفت إليه في أمر حرب. وقال أبو بكر المكارم: إنما سميت البقلة الحمقاء لأنها تنبت في سبيل الماء وطريق الإبل. قال: ابن الأعرابي: وبها سمي الرجل أحمق لأنه لا يميز كلامه من رعونته
الحمق غريزة​عن إبي إسحاق قال: إذا بلغك أن غنياً افتقر فصدق، وإذ بلغك أن فقيراً استغنى فصدق، وإذا بلغك أن حياً مات فصدق، وإذا بلغك أن أحمق استفاد عقلاً فلا تصدق
عن الأوزاعي إنه يقول: بلغني أنه قيل لعيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام: يا روح الله إنك تحيي الموتى؟ قال: نعم بإذن الله. قيل وتبرىء الأكمة؟ قال: نعم بإذن الله. قيل: فما دواء الحمق؟ قال: هذا الذي أعياني، قال جعفر بن محمد: الأدب عند الأحمق كالماء في أصول الحنظل، كلما ازداد رياً زاد مرارة
كل إنسان وفيه حمقه​وقال علي رضي الله عنه: ليس من أحد إلا وفيه حمقة فيها يعيش. وقال أبو الدرداء: كلنا أحمق في ذات الله، وقال وهب بن منبه: خلق الله آدم أحمق، ولولا ذلك ما هناه العيش. وعن مطرف قال: لو حلفت، لرجوت أن أبر أنه ليس أحد من الناس إلا وهو أحمق فيما بينه وبين الله عز وجل، وكان يقول: ما أحد من الناس إلا وهو أحمق فيما بينه وبين ربه عز وجل، غير أن بعض الحمق أهون من بعض، وعنه قال: عقول الناس على قدر زمانهم، وقال سفيان الثوري: خلق الإنسان أحمق لكي ينتفع بالعيش 
 
علامات الحمق​وقال أبو حاتم بن حيان الحافظ: علامة الحمق سرعة الجواب، وترك التثبت، والإفراط في الضحك، وكثرة الإلتفات، والوقيعة في الأخيار، والإختلاط بالأشرار، والإحمق إن أعرضت عنه أعتم، وإن أقبلت عليه اغتر، وإن حلمت عنه جهل عليك، وإن جهلت عليه حلم عليك، وإن أحسنت إليه أساء إليك، وإن أسأت إليه أحسن إليك، وإذا ظلمته أنصفت منه، ويظلمك إذا أنصفته، فمن ابتلى بصحبة الأحمق فليكثر من حمد الله على ما وهب له مما حرمه ذاك
لا تغضب على الحمقى​عن عبد الله بن حبيق قال: أوحى الله عز وجل إلى موسى عليه السلام " لا تغضب على الحمقى فيكثر غمك " . وعن الحسن قال: هجران الأحمق قربة إلى الله عز وجل. وعن سلمان بن موسى قال: ثلاثة لا ينتصف بعضهم من بعض، حليم من أحمق، وشريف من دنيء، وبر من فاجر
طيور ضرب المثل بحمقها​وأما ذكرهم الطير، فيقولون: أحمق م حمامة لأنها لا تصلح عشها وربما سقط بيضها فانكسر، وربما باضت على الأوتاد فيقع البيض، وأحمق من نعامة لأنها إذا مرت ببيض غيرها حضنته وتركت بيضها، وأحمق من رخمة، وأحمق من عقعق لأنه يضيع بيضه وفراخه، وأحمق من كروان لأنه إذا رأى أناساً سقط على الطريق فيأخذونه.
ومن الموصوف بالحمق من الحيوان: الحبارى، والنعجة، والبعير، والطاووس، والزرافة.​نبتة ضرب المثل بحمقها​وأما ضربهم المثل بمن لا فعل له كقولهم: أحمق من رجلة وهي البقلة الحمقاء لأنها تنبت في مجاري السيل.
من أخبار هبنقة الأحمق​فمنهم هبنقة واسمه يزيد بن ثروان ويقال: ابن مروان أحد بني قيس بن ثعلبة، ومن حمقه أنه جعل في عنقه قلادة من ودع وعظام وخزف وقال: أخشى أن أضل نفسي ففعلت ذلك لأعرفها به. فحولت القلادة ذات ليلة من عنقه لعنق أخيه فلما أصبح قال: يا أخي أنت أنا فمن أنا؟ وأضل بعيراً فجعل ينادي من وجده فهو له، فقيل له: فلم تنشده؟ قال: فأين حلاوة الوجدان؟
عجل بن لجيم الأحمق​ومنهم عجل بن لجيم بن صعب بن علي بن بكر بن وائل. من حمقه أنه قيل له: ما سميت فرسك؟ فقام إليه ففقأ إحدى عينيه وقال: سميته الأعور.
وحكي: أن جحا تبخر يوماً فاحترقت ثيابه فغضب وقال: والله لا تبخرت إلا عرياناً.
وهبت يوماً ريحٌ شديدةٌ فأقبل الناس يدعون الله ويتوبون، فصاح جحا: يا قوم، لا تعجلوا بالتوبة وإنما هي زوبعة وتسكن.
ووجهه أبوه ليشتري رأساً مشوياً، فاشتراه وجلس في الطريق، فأكل عينيه وأذنيه ولسانه ودماغه، وحمل باقيه إلى أبيه، فقال: ويحك ما هذا؟ فقال: هو الرأس الذي طلبته. قال: فأين عيناه؟ قال: كان أعمى. قال: فأين أذناه؟ قال: كان أصم. قال: فأين لسانه؟ قال: كان أخرس. قال: فأين دماغه؟ قال: فكان أقرع، قال: ويحك، رده وخذ بدله
ومر بقوم وفي كمه خوخ، فقال: من أخبرني بما ي كمي فله أكبر خوخةٍ، فقالوا: خوخ، فقال: ما قال لكم هذا إلا من أمه زانية
واجتاز يوماً بباب الجامع فقال: ما هذا؟ فقيل مسجد الجامع، فقال: رحم الله جامعاً ما أحسن ما بنى مسجده.
وقال مزبد لرجل: أيسرك أن تعطى ألف درهم وتسقط من فوق البيت؟ قال: لا، قال مزبد: وددت أنها لي وأسقط من فوق الثريا، فقال له الرجل: ويلك فإذا سقطت مت، قال: وما يدريك! لعلي سقطت في التبانين أو على فرش زبيدة. وقيل له: أيسرك أن تكون هذه الجبة لك؟ قال: نعم وأضرب عشرين سوطاً، قالوا: ولم تقول هذا؟ قال: لأنه لا يكون شيء إلا بشيء.
أبو محمد الصيدلاني الأحمق​ومنهم أبو محمد جامع الصيدلاني. قال علي بن معاذ: كتبت إلى جامع الصيدلاني كتاباً فكتب جوابه وجعل عنوانه: إلى الذي كتب إلي.
ومضى إلى السوق ليشتري لابنه نعلاً، فقيل له كم سنة؟ فقال: ما أدري ولكنه ولد أول ما جاء العنب الداراني، ومحمد ابني، استودعه الله، أكبر منه بشهرين ونصف سنة.
وكانت له بنت فقيل له كم سنها؟ فقال: ما أدري إلا أنها ولدت أيام البراغيث :68:


لو الموضوع غير مثير ممكن يتغير :85: ههههه 
​​​​​​​*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

شو م.جسان /// بدنا منك حق عرب ,,,, وويلك ياللي تعادينا .......ههههههههه لا بس حلوة كثير


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس محي وينك ولعته وروحت ... ؟؟؟ وهاي المهندس بشر دخل على الخط .. كمان!!!


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*بدون تعليق*

*طبعاً الكـل عارف بمقوله ' الطول عز ' وهالمقولة تحط الشخص العادي في**حرج فما*​ 
*بالك بشخص مهم ومعروف بالعالم واللي هو رئيس فرنسا ' ساركوزي** ' **واللي سوو*​ 
*له المصوورين خيانات كثيرة وبعضها تم الافراج عنها*​ 

*شوووفوو واحكموووو*


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*مشان الله ما تواخذوني.. إذا بدكم احذفوها*

*
حكمة اليوم 
عزيزي الزوج ...​احتفظ معك دائما بصورة لزوجتك !​​ضعها في محفظتك​​وكلما مررت بضائقة أو مصيبة،​​أنظر إليها​​لتتذكر أن لديك مصيبة أكبر...فتهون عليك مصيبتك​^_^​*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

هاي حلوة يا م.ابوالحلول ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

م. ابو الحلول كل الصور مش ظاهرة ...شو يعني هاي هي النكتة !!!!!


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *حكمة اليوم *
> 
> *عزيزي الزوج ...​*
> 
> ...


 
بكرة بتتزوج وبنذكرك ... تنشوف بتسترجي تحكي هيك .... الله يستر وما يشوفوها اللللللللل.........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

*الفرق بين الجنة والسعير*

اللهم أدخلنا جنتك يارب..


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> م. ابو الحلول كل الصور مش ظاهرة ...شو يعني هاي هي النكتة !!!!!


 
لا تقولها.... أنا فكرت بيمشي الحال إعمل نسخ ولصق للصور من إيميلي مباشرة..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا تقولها.... أنا فكرت بيمشي الحال إعمل نسخ ولصق للصور من إيميلي مباشرة..


 
لا ما مشي الحال عيدهاااااا !


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> لا ما مشي الحال عيدهاااااا !


 
يلا حعدلهم تعديل بإضافة روابط تحميل..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

كان نفسي ارد على المهندس حسان ..بس للاسف ما عندي نكت على السوريين والمصيبة ان النكتة على الاردنيين .هههه 


*أحلى المصطلحات الأردنيه*​​*إتعربش: إمسك بقوة وعادة تستخدم للتحذير من الإنزلاق أو السقوط*​*>*​*>أقظب : نفس معنى إمسك وقد تستخدم للتمسك بشيىء معين : :*​*>.*​*>*​*مدعدر : متورم أو منتفخ*​*>*​*> معنعن: يمشي بكبرياء أو نافخ ريشة*​*>خاشوقة: ملعقة*​*>*​*>طراحة: فرشة أو جنبية*​*>*​*>قيشانية: زبدية أو حمامية*​*>*​*>زت :ورر: إرمي*​*>*​*>فطرز: تشقلب*​*>*​*>فكح: ومعناه مزط او هرب*​*>*​*>تلولحي يا دالية: تقال للشخص النحيف جدا وبترخرخ لدرجة الهبل*​*>*​​*>*​*>مقلعط: بخزي مقرف*​*>*​*>مهوي : يعني ولا حبة ماكو عقل*​*>*​*>حفرتل:نوري، بيئة*​*>*​*>ديربالك عحالك: اسلوب تهديد غير مباشر*​*>*​*>عندي موضوعك: ويقابلها عند السوريين: ديبك أنا! تقال عند الاستعداد التام*​*>لتقديم خدمة ما*​*>*​*>حصتي (بضم الحاء): تُقال عند وجود علاقة صداقة أو مصلحة قوية تربط بين شخصين*​*>*​*>ولا إشي!!: تقال للتعبير عن الدهشة من شدة موقف ما، وتلفظ على النحو التالي:*​*>إمّا بتشديد الكلمات أو كما يلي: ولااااااااااا إشي*​*>*​*>إجبد: تُستخدم عند الإعجاب بموقف شخص ما*​*>*​*>شو بالنسبة!: تُقال عند الاستغراب من شيء أو شخص*​*>*​*>صااااااااااااح؟: للتعبير عن الموافقة التامة*​*>*​*>كيف حالك إنت؟: تقال لمن يقول شيئا غريبا*​​​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه أقوى يوم*

:59: على الحلاوة النهاردة بالذات م أبو الحلول


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا تقولها.... أنا فكرت بيمشي الحال إعمل نسخ ولصق للصور من إيميلي مباشرة..


استعمل هالبرنامج


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اللهم أدخلنا جنتك يارب..


 
جميل ابوالحلول ...


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخ محمد زايد
حتى يصير التعادل
*مواصفات السوري المثالي*

*

*بيفهم في الطب ويشخص المرض ويوصفلك الدوا وبيفهم في النقاش والكهربا وتصليح السيارات والطبخ والسياسة والقانون و الواجب و الدين و الحسابات والطابة وهو أبيض ياورد جوري*

*بيحط الريموت كونترول في كيس نايلون حتى ما يتغبر ولا يضيع*

*يقف يتكلم على الباب نص ساعة بعد انتهاء الزيارة والسلام *

*في خزانة المطبخ عنده عشرين قطرميز مربى فاضي منشان اذا احتاج يستخدمها ومازال مُصِر على جمع المزيد *

*ييجي بعد الموعد بساعة وربع دون أن يعتذر = تقيل يا عمي *

*يتكلم بصوت عالي في المكالمة الدولية منشان التاني يسمعه *

*بيعتبر حاله أفضل واحد في الشراء والمفاصلة ثم يكتشف إن الشي في المحل اللي جنبه أرخص من غير مفاصلة*

*بيحتفظ بأكياس محلات اللبس والأحذية وورق الهدايا تحت الفرشة لسنوات *

*عنده صينية مكسرات مقسمة لتلات او أربع أقسام منشان المزاج لكن لا يستخدمها ابدا *

*بيشتري قبل الإفطار في رمضان مواد استهلاكية متوفرة عنده في البيت *

*عنده منقل شوي للرحلات يستخدمه مرة واحدة كل عيد *

*بيشيل طابع البريد من على الظرف لو الختم ما كان مبين عليه *

*بيفكر إن أي حدا بيشتغل في الخليج بيغرف مصاري من غير حساب وأغنى واحد في الدنيا *

*بيكون مشغول بقيمة البخشيش طول العشا.. ياترى 25 أما 50؟ *

*بيتخانق ساعة دفع الحساب بحرارة شديدة على إنه هو اللي لازم يدفع *

*بيفرش شرشف التخت على طقم الكنب منشان الكنب ما يتوسخ، ولما يجوا الضيوف يترك الشرشف وما بقيمه*

*اذا ركب تكسي طول الطريق عيونو عالعداد*

*بيركض خلف المواصلات ليل نهار*

*وين ما راح وترحل الابتسامة لا تغادر وجهه بالسراء والضراء ولكن لماذا يا ترى*

*دائما يعيش ضمن الحلم ولا يقبل بان يخرج مما يحلم*






*​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

ومسك الختام .... الملاك الصغير


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

أخ أبو الحلول
آخر نصيحة للزواج

* 

دليل السعادة ..

في اختيار المَرأة 





من يحب الزين..يأخذ شركسية 





من يحب العافية..يأخذ رومية 





من يحب الجود والكرم..يأخذ إماراتية 





من يحب النفخة...يأخذ تركية 





من يحب الرزانة...يأخذ انجليزية 





من يحب الاقتصاد...يأخذ فرنسية 





من يحب الصبر والجلد...يأخذ هندية 





من يحب قلة العقل...يأخذ صينية 





من يحب النظافة...يأخذ يابانية 





من يحب الصرامة...يأخذ المانية 





من يحب الجاذبية...يأخذ اسبانية 





من يحب البساطة...يأخذ هولندية 





من يحب الوطنية...يأخذ دنماركية 





من يحب الدلال...يأخذ سوريّة 





من يحب الشغل...يأخذ مغربية 





من يحب خفة الدم...يأخذ فلسطينية 





من يحب البذخ...يأخذ امريكية 





من يحب الرقص...يأخذ مصرية 





من يحب الدلع...يأخذ لبنانية 





من يحب المنسف...يأخذ اردنية 








من يحب المآسي واللطمية... ياخذ عراقية 








والذي يريد بس الاجر ياخذ سعودية





*​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> استعمل هالبرنامج


 
شكراً لك م. حسان.. بس ما عرفت شغل البرنامج، كل ما بيشتغل بتطلع رسالة: Close the window - check the error online ، وبيسكر البرنامج 

مو مشكلة نزلت الصور بملفات..


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههه
بس لا لا م حسان المصرية حاجه تانية خالص ..


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول
> آخر نصيحة للزواج


 


bishr قال:


> هههههههه
> بس لا لا م حسان المصرية حاجه تانية خالص ..


 
ملعــــــــــــــــــوبة هههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً لك م. حسان.. بس ما عرفت شغل البرنامج، كل ما بيشتغل بتطلع رسالة: Close the window - check the error online ، وبيسكر البرنامج
> 
> مو مشكلة نزلت الصور بملفات..



أخ ابو الحلول

double click 
brows 
اختار الصورة من جهازك
check auto copy 
host it and wait till finished 
past the link 
في المشاركة حيث تريد


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

*the difinition of work ... lol*

*WITH MY RESPECT TO THEM*​ 


Work is like that........ ..... ​ 
There are 2 people always next to you: ​ 
1 - The (Manager), smiling pleasantly to hide evil intentions! ​ 
2 - The (Team Leader), busy figuring out what work to dump on you next..... ​ 

And, there's YOU, who struggles with it all! ​ 





The perfect picture is given below​ 



l​ 

l​ 





​ 

Team Leader.................... You.................... Manager​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ ابو الحلول
> 
> double click
> brows
> ...


 
شكراً م. حسان.. فعلاً مشي الحال وأعدت رفع الصور... بس شلون مشي الحال؟؟؟ بطريقة إنت مرة علمتنا ياها وهي، run as administrator  شكراً لك..

والشكر لكل من م. محيي، م. حسان، وم. محمد زايد، وم. بشر على المشاركات الحلوة... فعلاً كان الخميس أنيس متل ما بيقولوا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2008)

​​*المرأة و الكرة بالأرقام*​​​*** المرأة فى سن العشرين تشبة كرة القدم يجرى وراءها 22*​​*** المرأة فى سن الثلاثين تشبة كرة السلة يجرى وراءها 10*​​*** المرأة فى سن الأربعين تشبة كرة البولينج يجرى وراءها واحد*​​*** المرأة فى سن الخمسين تشبة كرة التنس كل واحد بيرميها للتانى*​​*** المرأة فى سن الستين تشبة كرة الجولف كل واحد بيحاول يرميها فى أقرب حفرة*​​​*و صباحووووووو....*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير م.محي .... ههههههه ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الفل يا م محمد زايد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وصباحووووووووو


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *المرأة و الكرة بالأرقام*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صباح الخير م. محيي..

حلـــــــــــوة.. كأنو لاحظنا مبارح واليوم في هجوم كبير على الجنس اللطيف مو؟؟ هههههههههه.. بس مافي جهة دفاع أبداً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2008)

انا بصراحه كنت عاوز ارفعها من الاسبوع اللي فات بس كنت خابف من الدفاع اللي بتقول عليها وبعدين لاحظت من امبارح ان الظروف مواتيه والموجه معانا ........ز قلت يلا علي بركة الله واللي يحصل يحصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس هما كده مش ها يقدروا يدافعوا لان ها يتفرق دمهم بين القبائل ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

*كاريكاتير رمضاني*































































​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بتعرفوا مين هاد الشخص ؟* ​ 
*وشو ساوا بحياتو وشو خطط وشو كان دوره بالحياة ؟*​








*بتعرفوا هدا مين يمثل وشو مبدأه ؟*​ 


*



*​ 

*.*


*.*


*.*


*.*


*.*


*.*

​
*عن جد ما عرفتوه؟؟ ما حلوة منكم يا جماعة، لازم تعرفوه​*



*.*


*.*


*.*


*.*


*.*


*والله الصراحة وأنا كمان ما عرفتو!!!  *​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> اخ محمد زايد
> حتى يصير التعادل
> *مواصفات السوري المثالي*


 

اسمحلي م.حسان كبرتها شوية عن اللي موجودة في مشاركتك علشان اشوفها ..ههههههههه ,,,,,وهيك بالفعل حققت التعادل ..تسلم ايديك ..


**



بيفهم في الطب ويشخص المرض ويوصفلك الدوا وبيفهم في النقاش والكهربا وتصليح السيارات والطبخ والسياسة والقانون و الواجب و الدين و الحسابات والطابة وهو أبيض ياورد جوري*

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 






> **بيعتبر حاله أفضل واحد في الشراء والمفاصلة ثم يكتشف إن الشي في المحل اللي جنبه أرخص من غير مفاصلة**​


شاطر .هههههههه​ 





> **بيتخانق ساعة دفع الحساب بحرارة شديدة على إنه هو اللي لازم يدفع **​


 
المهم بدفع ولا لا 




> **بيفرش شرشف التخت على طقم الكنب منشان الكنب ما يتوسخ، ولما يجوا الضيوف يترك الشرشف وما بقيمه**​



*حلوة ...*​


*



*وين ما راح وترحل الابتسامة لا تغادر وجهه بالسراء والضراء ولكن لماذا يا ترى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**​ 
ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *بتعرفوا مين هاد الشخص ؟* ​
> 
> *وشو ساوا بحياتو وشو خطط وشو كان دوره بالحياة ؟*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ....... لا لا لا عن جد ضحكتني ... 
شو شكلك مغلوب في السلة ..!!


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> انا بصراحه كنت عاوز ارفعها من الاسبوع اللي فات بس كنت خابف من الدفاع اللي بتقول عليها وبعدين لاحظت من امبارح ان الظروف مواتيه والموجه معانا ........ز قلت يلا علي بركة الله واللي يحصل يحصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس هما كده مش ها يقدروا يدافعوا لان ها يتفرق دمهم بين القبائل ههههههههههههههههههههه


بس انا خايف من الانتقام .ههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> شو شكلك مغلوب في السلة ..!!


 
هههههههههههه، خليني ساكت أحسن :11:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بعد الهبوط الشديد للدولار مقابل اليورو قرر البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي*​ 

*اصدار طبعة جديدة من الدولار*​ 


​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة يا باشمهندس محمد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

*On the same plan check the difference between go and return from **Iraq*​


بنفس الطائره الذهابوالعوده لكن الفرق تجدونه في الصور الذهاب​


الطائرات المتجه للعراق والقادمه. . أنظـر الصور وشوف الفرق​








*Going*​


الذهاب​






​


.


.


.


.​

*Return *


.


العودة


.



.


.


.


.​






​






​






​






​






​






​






​






​




متل ما بيقولوا بالعادة رجعو محملين!!!!!!!!​


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*



أزواج للبيع



في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الأزواج) حيث يمكن للمرأة الذهاب لاختيار زوج بنفسها ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن للمرأة فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر ! ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزو ل إلى أسفل. 

: 

: 

دخلت إحدى النساء (لمتجر الأزواج) لاختيار زوج لها 

في مدخل الطابق الأول علامة : 

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله 

وفي مدخل الطابق الثاني علامة : 

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم 

وفي مدخل الطابق الثالث علامة : 

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله 

ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب 



وكانت المرأة تـفكـر 'واو ولكن سأستمر بالصعود' 



وقد وصلت إلى الطابق الرابع لتجد علامة : 

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ويساعدون زوجاتهم في أعمال المنزل 

فتعجبت في خلجات نفسها 

' يا إلهي إني لا أستطيع التحمل سأوافق ' 

ولكنها استمرت بالصعود 



وفي مدخل الطابق الخامس وجدت علامة : 

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ولهم قابلية رومانسية عالية لمغازلة زوجاتهم دائماً 

وكادت أن تطأ قدمها ذلك الطابق إلا أنها استمرت بالصعود 



وفي مدخل الطابق السادس وجدت علامة : 



أنـت الـزائـرة رقـم 4.363.012 

ليس هناك أي رجال في هذا الطابق 

لأن هذا الطابق وجد خصيصا كبرهان أن النساء لا يمكن إرضاؤهم، شكراً للتسوق في 'متجر الأزواج'



وانتبهي لخطواتك وأنتِ تخرجين ونتمنى لكِ يوما سعيداً 

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الرسم الرمزي جميل جداً...​​​​و قد يكون طباعته و تعليقها في المنزل أو المكتب على أيام مختلفة فكرة ينالها الكثير باستحسان​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​​​



​​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *أزواج للبيع*​
> 
> 
> *في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الأزواج) حيث يمكن للمرأة الذهاب لاختيار زوج بنفسها ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن للمرأة فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر ! ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزو ل إلى أسفل. *​
> ...


 
وهي كمالة الهجوم من م. حسان ههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

تعددت الأسباب والزوجة واحدة 

الزوجة تبقى زوجة 
​

مهما كانت الفصيلة 
​


|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|​​​




​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2008)

مرة الريس عايز يزود شعبيته فقال لرئيس الوزراء يعلي الأسعار فالناس تتضايق
يقوم هو ينزلها، فعلا رئيس الوزراء زود الأسعار، بس الناس ما اتكلمتش، عادي خالص،


الريس استغرب قوي، وقاله: طب خلي الضرايب على المرتبات خمسين في المية. زود رئيس الوزراء الضرايب خمسين فى المية، الناس هزت دماغها وسكتت.


الريس اتجنن وقال لرئيس الوزرا بص، طلع أي قرار غشيم من عندك يخلي البلد تولع، رئيس الوزرا عمل ضريبة اللي يعدي كوبري يدفع عشرة جنيه، الناس نفخت و ضربت كف بكف ودفعوا،


فقام رئيس الوزرا خلى اللي يعدي يدفع عشرة جنيه وهو طالع، وعشرة جنيه وهو نازل من الناحية التانية، الناس قالت اللهم طولك يا روح و أمرنا لله و دفعوا.


رئيس الوزرا كبرت فى دماغه، وأمر إن اللي يعدي بعد ما يدفع عشرة جنيه، و هو خارج من الكوبري ياخد على قفاه، و نزل الريس بنفسه متنكر يتابع الموقف، الناس تدفع وهية طالعة الكوبري عشرة جنيه، و عشرة جنيه عشرة جنيه و هية نازلة و تاخد على قفاها وتمشي،


وشويه و لقى واحد بيزعق و متضايق، وطى على ودنه قال له 'مالك؟' قال له 'حاجة تقرف

هنا بقالي خمس ساعات. ما ينفعش كدة. لازم يزودوا الناس اللي بتدينا علي قفانا علشان  '! أنا متعطل
 نلحق نروح الشغل ​ 
​


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههه لا لا لا الموضوع كبر وهيوصل للعالمية ههههههههههههههههه شكلنا هنطلع في الجزيرة نت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال يا جماعة الصور بالمشاركات والمشاركة بتعتي ظاهرة مباشرة ولا لأ ؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

bishr قال:


> سؤال يا جماعة الصور بالمشاركات والمشاركة بتعتي ظاهرة مباشرة ولا لأ ؟؟


 
أهلاً أخي بشر.. مبلى الصور كلها طالعة، بس ليش إنت مو متأكد؟؟ مو رافعها ببرنامج رفع متل يلي رفعو م. حسان؟؟ ولا في عندك طريقة تانية؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أغسطس 2008)

هلا م ابو الحلول 
آه عندي طريقة تانية
اذهب لمركز رفع الملفات بالمنتدي هنا وحط الصورة وانسخ كودها الموجود بمربع بالأسفل ثم أعد لصقه بالمشاركة تقوم تظهر 
ومنور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام ,,,,وكل عام وانتم بخير 

اول ويك اند في شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلي جميع الشعوب الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات

واليكم هذه النكته 

عاد تلميذ من المدرسه وهو يبكي فسالته امه لماذا تبكي يا حبيبي - فقال لها ان الاستاذ ضربني - فقالت له وضربك ليه - قاللها سالني مين اللي حفر قناة السويس وانا ما رديتش عليه راح ضربني - فقالت له امه احسن تستاهل الضرب - انا عارفاك وعارفه شقاوتك - ماحدش حفرها غيرك 
​_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه حلوة م. محيي.. صاير إنت السباق دائماً .. 
وكل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

,وانت طيب يا اخي العزيز م ابو الحلول - ده بعض ماعندكم يا م ابو الحلول 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*Unbelievable Houses*

UNBELIEVABLE HOUSES


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*وكل عام وانتم بخير , أعاده الله عليكم جميعا باليمن والبركات*​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *وكل عام وانتم بخير , أعاده الله عليكم جميعا باليمن والبركات*​


 
كل عام وأنت بخير أستاذي العزيز.. تقبل الله طاعتكم وغفر لنا ولكم..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس حسان - اشكال رائعه - ما نلاقيش عند حضرتك بيت علي شكل تمر - بمناسبة رمضان هههههههههههههههههههههه - واهو اللي يسكن فيه ما يشيلش هم الفطار


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*




أمـــثـــال عربية بلسان هــنــدي 
============ === 

اذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب. 
(ازا قرقر فزة مافي كلام زهب) 

مد ريولك على قد لحافك
(ريول مال انته لازم مافي يروه برا بتانية ) 

ألا ليت الشباب يعود يوماً فأخبره بما فعل المشيب 
(ازا سباب يجي واحد يوم انا يسوي كلام سنو سوي سيب ) 

لا تمدحن امرأً حتى تجربه و لا تذمه من غير تجريب 
(كلام مافي هزا نفر وايد زين والا مافي زين قبل ما يسوي تست) 

فرخ البط عوام 
(بتشه مال بته يعرف سوي سباهة) 

الصبر مفتاح الفرج 
(صبر كنسل مشكل) 

عصفور باليد خير من عشرة على الشجرة 
(واهد عسفور داخل ايد اهسن من عسر عسفورات فو سجرة) 

إذا كثُر الطباخين فسد اللحم 
(نفرات شيف زيادة بعدين لحم يجي خراب) 

أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها 
(نفرات مال مكة يعرف كلش تريق مال مكة) 

جوع كلبك يتبعك 
(كلب مال انت ما يعطي اكل يجي ورا انت) 

لا في الهندي مروَّة ولا في الرُز قوة 
(رفض الحكيم الهندي ان يترجمها) 

كلام الليل يمحوه النهار 
(كلام مال نهار كنسل كلام مال ليل) 

اللي ما يعرف الصقر يشويه 
( نفر ما يعرف سقر سويه شاورمه) 

حلاة الثوب رقعته منه وفيه 
(دشداشة زين رقعة سيم خلك) 

الطول طول نخلة ، والعقل عقل اصخلة 
(طول مال هوه شكل نخله، مخ مال هوه شكل مخ مال تيس) 
*​


----------



## حسان2 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس حسان - اشكال رائعه - ما نلاقيش عند حضرتك بيت علي شكل تمر - بمناسبة رمضان هههههههههههههههههههههه - واهو اللي يسكن فيه ما يشيلش هم الفطار



مكان مناسب لقضاء شهر رمضان أخي محي


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه
مضحك جدااااا 
جزاك الله خيراً 
بس إتأخرت الأسبوع ده شوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *أمـــثـــال عربية بلسان هــنــدي *
> *============ === *​
> 
> *لا في الهندي مروَّة ولا في الرُز قوة *
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه.... 
تقبل الله طاعتتكم مهندس حسان ..وبارك الله فيك ...والله يجعل كل ايامك فرح ,, كما اضحكتني ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام ,,,,وكل عام وانتم بخير ​
> 
> اول ويك اند في شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلي جميع الشعوب الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات​
> واليكم هذه النكته ​
> ...


 
ههههههههه
صباح الخير م.محي ..شو الموضوع ,,, لازم ابوالحلول يغير من استراتيحيته


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجع مرة اخرى للموضوع الذي لم يغلق الاسبوع الماضي ولا اعتقد انه سيغلق يوما ....الاوهو
 المراة والرجل
​ 
ROMANCE MATHEMATICS​

Smart man + smart woman = romance
Smart man + dumb woman = affair
dumb man + smart woman = marriage​ 



*GENERAL EQUATIONS & STATISTICS*​ 
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.​ 
A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.​ 



Successful ​A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend ​ 
A successful woman is one who can find such a man​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> صباح الخير م.محي ..شو الموضوع ,,, لازم ابوالحلول يغير من استراتيحيته


 
أهلاً م. محمد زايد، يسعد صباحك 

بما إنك قررت الاستئناف بموضوع الأسبوع الماضي.. هي صورة جديدة..

Waiting for the PERFECT MAN​ 


 
خليهن يستنوا كمان لنشوف لوين بدهن يصلوا هههههههههههه​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

قديمة بس حلوة

دكاترة آخر زمان

مرة واحد كان ماشي بهالشارع وداس على قشرة موزة .. وراح فيها زق مرتب على

ايده ..

فصار كوعه يوجعه .. راح لأقرب دكتور .. ولما دخل العيادة .. الممرضة قالت له

.. عايزين عينة من البول ..

هو استغرب وقال .. معقول .. شو دخل هي بهي ؟؟ .. مشان شو يعني ؟ .. أنا كوعي

مخلوع .

الممرضة قالت : تسطفل .. هادا النظام .. اذا في عينة بول .. ممكن تدخل

ل8 4دكتور ..

ما في بول .. ما في دكتور ..

الزلمة ضرب اخماس بأسداس وانحرق حريشه .. وسلم امره لله .. وقال .. خلص مافي

مشكلة ..

وبعد شوي طلع الدكتور مبتسم وقال : واضح انه الضربة قوية ..بس اطمن .. كوعك

سليم مو مخلوع

المريض اتعقد .. وقال : طيب من وين عرفت انه كوعي هو اللي عم يوجعني ؟؟ أكيد

الممرضة قالتلك..

الدكتور: لا أبدا .. تحليل البول هو اللي بين كل شي .. أنا عندي جهاز جديد
=0 A 
لتحليل البول بالكمبيوتر ..

بينعرف منه كل شي عن حالتك الصحية .. خود هلأ هالمرهم ادهن منه .. وبعد اسبوع

راجعني .. ولا تنسى تجيب عينة البول معك ..

هادا راح عالبيت محروق حريشه عالآخر .. وضاربه فيوزاته .. وحكى للعيلة عن

اللي صار .. وقعدوا يضحكوا على نصب الدكاترة هالأيام .. قال شو .. تحليل بول

بالكمبيوتر .. شوف على هالسلبة .. شوف ..

بعد اسبوع كوعه خف تمام .. وقرر يروح للدكتوd8 ... بس ابنه اقترح عليه يعمل

مقلب بهالدكتور مشان يكشف احتياله ونصبه.. حاجته يسلبها على خلق الله .. من

وين جايب هالنهفة .. تحليل بول بالكمبيوتر .

قام الابن اخد عينة من بوله على عينه من بول اخته على عينة من بول ابوه وحط

عليهم شوية من زيت السيارة

وقال خلينا نشوف هالنصاب شو بدو يقول .

اخد الاب هالخلطة العجيبة وراح للدكتور ووقت دخل عطاها للممرضة .. وقعد ينتظر

; .. وبعد شي نص ساعة طلع الدكتور عرقان وماسك ورقة طويلة (نتيجة التحليل) ..

قام سأله بطريقة ساخرة .. ها ها .. شو لقيت يادكتور بالتحليل ؟؟

الدكتور : شوف .. هو واضح انه كوعك صار تمام .. بس في شوية نتائج غريبة ..

ابنك مدمن هيرويين .. وبنتك حامل .. ومحرك سيارتك لازمله تبديل جوان الكولاس​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*واحد حمصي رجع على البيت مبسوط وفرحان على الاخر*

*استغربت مرته وقالتله خير مبسوط على غير عادتك شو صار بالدنيا؟؟؟*​*
قالها اسكتي: مو الناس بطلت تحكي علينا نكت.

قالتله :الحمدلله دق على الخشب احسن ما تحسد حالك. 

راح دق على الخشب

مرته قالت: مين؟ 

قالها: خليكي قاعده انا بقوم بفتح​​*​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*كاميرا خفية*

مو كل الناس بتقبل الكاميرا الخفية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/61799152/ce44625b/tv_prank_goes_really_bad.html​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مو كل الناس بتقبل الكاميرا الخفية ​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/61799152/ce44625b/tv_prank_goes_really_bad.html​


 
هههههههههههههههه
يا رجل بهدلو وقل قيمته ....هاي وين ؟ مش هاي الكاميرا في سوريا مع زياد ولا غ؟يرها


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نكمل موضوع الرجل والمراة​ 


HAPPINESS​ 

To be happy with a man, you must understand him a lot and love him a little.​ 

To be happy with a woman, you must love her a lot and not try to understand her at all.​ 


LONGEVITY​ 

Married men live longer than single men do, but married men are a lot more willing to die.​ 

*PROPENSITY TO CHANGE*
​

A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.​ 
A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, and she does.​ 


*DISCUSSION TECHNIQUE*​ 



A woman has the last word in any argument.​ 
Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.​


----------



## حسان2 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> نكمل موضوع الرجل والمراة​



*أخي محمد زايد 
وقبل أن يبدأ الدفاع*

*قواعد هامة*

*



عادةً ما تطالعنا مقالات تشرح احتياجات المرأة والقواعد العامة للتعامل معها. والآن إليكم القواعد العامة للتعامل مع الرجال، نرجو من النساء قراءتها بعناية:





1- مشاهدة الجزيرة الرياضية والمباريات والأخبار حقيقة علمية كالم والجزر واكتمال القمر وعليكي التسليم بذلك. 
1- الذهاب معك للتسوق ليس نوعاً من الرياضة، لن نقتنع بهذا الأمر إطلاقاً.
1- البكاء وسيلة ابتزاز.
1- قولي ما تريدين ولنكن واضحين في ذلك: التلميحات المبطنة لن تنفع، التلميحات القوية لن تنفع، التلميحات المباشرة لن تنفع، فقط قولي ما تريدين مباشرة.
1- نعم أو لا هي الإجابات المفضلة لدينا لجميع الأسئلة تقريباً.
1- أخبرينا بمشكلتك فقط عندما تريدين منا المساعدة لحلها، هذا ما نقوم به، أما التعاطف فهو ما تقوم به صديقاتك.
1- الصداع الذي يدوم لسبعة عشر شهراً مشكلة حقيقية، عليك مراجعة الطبيب في ذلك.
1- إذا كنت تعتقدين أنك أصبحت بدينة، على الأرجح أنت كذلك، لا تسأليننا.
1- الحاجة للخروج و لعب الورق م أصدقائي هي تماماً كحاجتك للحديث مع أمك عبر الهاتف يومياً، نرجو التساوي في الحقوق في الحالتين.
1- أمي لا تكرهك، لكنها ببساطة تحبني.
1- أختي لا تبحث لي عن عروس أخرى.
1- لن أتزوج ثانيةً، هذا وعد.
1- عندما ألبس ثياباً لائقة قبل الخروج وحدي من المنزل هذا لا يعني أنني ذاهب لمقابلة إحداهن، لكن مظهري الجيد هو دليل اهتمامك بي أمام الآخرين.
1- وجود شعرة طويلة على سترتي يمكن أن يكون له مليون سبب في علم الفيزياء، غير السبب الوحيد الذي تعتقدينه.
1- لم أنس تاريخ زواجنا، لكنني فقط لا أحاول أن أتذكر هذا التحول التاريخي في مصير الكون.
1- إذا تفوهنا بشئ يمكن قوله بطريقتين وواحدة منهما تزعجك وتغضبك، تأكدي أننا قصدنا الطريقة الثانية.
1- يمكنك إما أن تطلبي منا القيام بشئ أو كيف تريدين منا القيام به: ليس الاثنين، إذا كنت تعلمين أفضل طريقة للقيام ب قومي به بنفسك.
1- إذا كان بالإمكان رجاءً قولي أي شئ تريدين قوله أثناء الإعلانات.
1- كولومبوس اكتشف أميركا دون الحاجة لمن يرشده إلى الاتجاهات، ونحن كذلك لا نحتاج لمن يرشدنا إلى الاتجاه أثناء القيادة.

1- جميع الرجال يميزون 16 لوناً فقط مثل إعدادات ويندوز الأساسية: المشمش بالنسبة لنا فاكهة وليس لون والتفاح كذلك، وليست لدينا أي فكرة ما هو الــ موف.
1- عندما نسأل ما المشكلة وتقولين لا شئ، سنتصرف على هذا الأساس، نحن نعلم أنك لا تقولين الحقيقة ولكننا غير مهتمين بالشجار.
1- إذا كنا ننوي الذهاب سوية إلى مكان ما، فأي ش ترتدينه رائع بالتأكيد, لا تسألينا.
1- لا تسألينا عما نفكر فيه إلا إذا كنت جاهزة لمناقشة أحد المواضيع التالية: الرياضة أو السيارات.
1- لديك ما يكفي من الملابس.
1- لديك الكثير من الأحذية.
1- جسمي له هيئة، الشكل المستدير هيئة.


شكراً لك لقراءتك هذه القواعد، أعلم أنني سأنام في غرفة الجلوس الليلة بعد قولي هذا الكلام، لكن ما لا تعلمينه عن الرجال أنهم لا يبالون بذلك، هو كالتخييم بالنسبة لنا.

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه والله هجوم كاسح ما في أي دفاع مسترجي يواجه


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*Irish College Entrance Exam*

*هذا امتحان في وزارة التعليم الأيرلندية للمستوى الأول**..*​


​*للعلم , الإجابة جداً سهلة , **لهيك** الوقت دقيقة وحدة..*​ 




​ 
*هلأ شوفوا الإجابة بالأحمر..*

*|**
|
|
|
|
|
|​​​​*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|*​ 
*|**
|*​ 


​​

شو رأيكم؟؟؟  ​​​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*أقوى إيميل هجومي.. *

بعد إذن الزملاء م. حسان، م. محمد زايد، م. محيي​ 
أنا اليوم رأس الحربة بالهجوم... أقوى إيميل هجومي ههههههههههه​ 

which of the two birds is the female??​ 
below are two birds​ 
study them closely​ 
see if you can spot which of the two is the female ​ 
it can be done ​ 
even by one with limited bird watching skills​ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا رجل بهدلو وقل قيمته ....هاي وين ؟ مش هاي الكاميرا في سوريا مع زياد ولا غ؟يرها


 
لأ م. محمد، هي غيرها... يا محلى هي قدام الكاميرا الخفية السورية هههههههههههه


----------



## سيفيل انج (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذا هو الحال قبل الزواج و بعده*

Before Marriage:-




He: yes! at last it was so hard 2 wait

she:do you want me 2 leave?

He: No! don’t even think about it

She: do you love me ?

He: ofcourse! over n over!

She:have u ever cheated on me?

He:No!y r u even asking?

She:will u go on wid me on picnic?

He:every chance I get!

She:will u hit me ?

He:R u crazy?I’m not 

that kind of person!

She:can I trust u?

He:yes..

She: Darling!


After marriage…
Now simply read from bottom to top


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سيفيل انج قال:


> before Marriage:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حلوة جدا ياسيفيل انج ههههههههههههه


----------



## إسلام علي (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## إسلام علي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مع حذف العبارة بالمستطيل اللي بالناصية


----------



## احمد الشونى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جامد قوى يام . محى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الاحباء وكل عام وانتم بخير 

حرامي هجم علي بيت بغرض السرقه - ولسؤ حظه وقع في يد ربة المنزل والتي كانت بدينه جدااااااااا فما كان منها الا انها القته علي الارض وجلست فوقه ونادت علي ابنها قائله - واد يا حمادة اجري نادي ابوك من علي القهوة يا واااااد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, رد الحرامي وقالله بسرعه يا حماده ارجوووووووووووووووك

مدرس تاريخ انتقل الي مدرسه جديده بالنسبه له ... وفي اول حصه قاعد بيدردش مع التلاميذ وسألهم عن قاتل عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه - فلم يجد تجاوب من الطلبه في الفصل - فذهب اللي الناظر شاكيا الفصل وثائرا جداااااااااااااا - قائلا يا حضرة الناظر الطلبه دول غير متعاونين - تخيل ولا واحد منهم عاوز يقول مين قاتل عمر ابن الخطاب - مش عارف هل فعلا ما يعرفوش ولا عارفين ومش عاوزين يقولوا 
رد السيد الناظر مهدئا من روع المدرس وقال تعالي معايا الفصل نشوف المشكله دي - وهما في الطريق الي الفصل - همس الناظر في اذن المدرس قائلا - قبل ان نتخذ اجراء مع الطلبه هل انت متاكد ان قاتل عمر ابن الخطاب من هذا الفصل ,,

مع تحياتي م محيي الدين محمـــد
​


----------



## حسان2 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*أهل حمص*

*حمصي دهن سيارته وحط ورقه على الزجاج مكتوب عليها احزر الدهان .. ثاني يوم لقي سيارته محفور عليها 

في كل مكان 'ازرق '

-------- 

يحكى أن حمصيا دعا اليه يهودياً وأراد أن يرغبه في الدين فقدم له وجبة طعام 

فقال اليهودي:هل دينكم يأمركم باكرام الضيف؟قال الحمصي:نعم وانتم؟ 

قال اليهودي لا فابتسم الحمصي واعتنق اليهودية

-----------------------------------------
حمصي في الشارقة بيسأل صاحبه: الهند بعيدة؟ 

قال: ما أعتقد لأن في هندي معانا في الشغل بيجي على البسكليت
-----------------


واحد حمصي اسمه بوبي سأل خطيبته منيرة.. شو كانو يدلعوكي وانت صغيرة قالت : ميمي وأنت شو؟
قالها: ابو العواوي. 
----------------------
مؤذن حمصي طردوه من الاوقاف لأنه كل ما يخلص أذان بيقول: مع تحيات خالد ارسلان.

*****************************************
لغز أردني :


س1) جملة من 9 كلمات كلها تبدأ بحرف الباء 

ج1) بديع ببيع بطيخ بدون بزر، بدك بدك بدكاش بلاش .. 
*​


----------



## حسان2 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*


“The Obedient Wife” 

There was a man who had worked all his life, had saved all of his money, and was a real 'miser' when it came to his money. 

Just before he died, he said to his wife...'When I die, I want you to take all my money and put it in the casket with me. I want to take my money to the afterlife with me.' 

And so he got his wife to promise him, with all of her heart, that when he died, she would put all of the money into the casket with him. 

Well, he died. He was stretched out in the casket, his wife was sitting there - dressed in black , and her friend was sitting next to her. When they finished the ceremony, and just before the undertakers got ready to close the casket, the wife said, 

'Wait just a moment!'





She had a small metal box with her; she came over with the box and put it in the casket. Then the undertakers locked the casket down and they rolled it away. So her friend said, ‘Girl, I know you were not fool enough to put all that money in there with your husband.'





The loyal wife replied, 'Listen, I cannot go back on my word. I promised him that I was going to put that money into the casket with him.' 

You mean to tell me you put that money in the casket with him!?!?!?'





'I sure did,' said the wife. 'I got it all together, put it into my account, and wrote him a check.... If he can cash it, then he can spend it.' 




don't tell the men who thinks they are smarter than women!!!



*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*اثنين متزوجين من عشرين سنة .. *​​*قرروا يصيفوا عالبحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه شهر العسل زمان لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها إنه يسافر لوحده وهي تلحقه بعد يومين .. *​*وصل الزوج الفندق ودخل الغرفة *​*حصل كمبيوتر بالغرفة وموصل بالانترنت فقال: ارسل ***** لزوجتي اطمنها على أحوالي. *​*بعد ماكتب الرسالة وهو بيكتب عنوان البريد الالكترونى لزوجته أخطأ فى كتابة حرف فى العنوان *​*وبالطبع راح ال***** لشخص تانى تصادف إنه كان لأرملة توها راجعة من مراسم دفن زوجها اللى توفاه الله بنفس اليوم .. *​*الأرملة فتحت كمبيوترها عشان تقرأ *****ات التعازي *​*وطاحت على الأرض مغمي عليها بلحظة دخول ولدها اللي حاول يسعفها بكل الطرق وما قدر *​*نظر الابن إلى كمبيوتر أمه وقرأ الرسالة التالية : *​*زوجتى العزيزة .. وصلت بخير .. ويمكن تتفاجئين لأنك تعرفين أخباري عن طريق الانترنت ، لأنه الحين صار فيه كمبيوتر عندهم ويقدر الواحد يرسل أخباره لأهله وأحبابه يوم بيوم .. أنا صار لي ساعة واصل وتأكدت إنهم جهزوا المكان وكل شىء .. وما باقى غير وصولك عندي هنا بعد يومين .. إشتقت لك كثير ومشتاق أشوفك و اتمنى تكون رحلة سريعة زي رحلتي .. *​*ملاحظة : مو ضروري تجيبين ملابس كثيرة معاك لأن هنا الحر شديد مررررره يعنى جهنم . *​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## samersss (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس محيي
ههههههه
انا اتخيلت صوت الخبطة لما ام حماده خبطته بالارض 

حلوة نكته جهنم
ههههههههه


م حسان
هههههههه
عجبتني 
حمصي في الشارقة بيسأل صاحبه: الهند بعيدة؟ 


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يثبت علينا العقل والدين.. قولوا آمين*


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*English Time Looool*


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *don't Tell The Men Who Thinks They Are Smarter Than Women!!!*


 
ههههههههههه مبادرة حلوة منك م. حسان للدفاع عن المراة بظل الهجوم اللي كان الأسبوعين الماضيين


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*حكم وأمثال السرافيس والتكاسي في دمشق‏*

*ما يكتب على السرفيس و التكسي00*


عاشر السبع ولو أكلك ولا تعاشر الندل ولو حملك ....
ميلي على ميالك ابو عبدو خيالك
لا تشوفني عم اتدرج ... دوبلني واتفرج !!!
عشقت السفر من ظلم البشر
بحبك جكر بالناس
لا تلحقني مخطوبة
لولا المصالح ما حدا صالح
ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع
مكتوب على المرايا مخصص للصبايا
بس للحلوين
لاتسرع يا بابا نحن بانتظارك
دلوعة أبو حبيب
يا رضا الله ورضا الوالدين
يصطفلوا !!
عين الحسود فيها عود
سارحة والرب راعيها
يا ناظري نظرة حسد شكيتك لواحد أحد
انا السوزوكي بغني و اسألوا الكيا عني
ذكرى دمعه على صلعة
مر و عدي و بلا تحدي
الرصاصة التي لفت الكوع
عاشق النبي يصلي عليه
ياجبل ما يهزك ريح
يلي يهوانا يصبر على بلوانا
لا تجحش محسوبك أجحش ..
دايما دموع ...




*أما الآثار و الصمديات الموجودة على التابلو00*


عناقيد عنب بلاستيك
مسبحة زرقة أو حمرة
قلب بيطفي و بيشعل مكتوب عليه I love you
قطعة فخار (مكسورة) مكتوب عليها الله & محمد
علبة محارم من الصدف أو الخرز الأزرق
فوتيس محطوط عليه جراس صغيرة كل ما يغير برنو
كاسة فاضية مدبئة علقان فيها الشاي بدو أسيد حتى يروح
فردة بوط و لد صغير (مشان العين)



*
أما و الشيئ الأكثر أهمية فهو00* 

كلب صغير كان لونه أبيض هلأ صار يا رمادي يا أسود (من النضافة) بهز راسو بطريقة استفزازية


والزلمة ما بحب يحس حالو بغربة لذا00

صورتو أمام السيارة بآخر شخاص
صورة بنتو الصغيرة
صورة مع الأصدقاء أو العائلة بين الحشيشات و الخضار مكتوب تحتها ذكرى يوم الجمعة على بسيمة أنا و العائلة الكريمة0 ​


----------



## samersss (11 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو الحلول

انت مو ناوي تخلينا ننام اليوم 

قلبتها رعب 

يسلمو ايديك

مع تحياتي
سامر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/29319d1219960783-imageshackert.zip


----------



## حسان2 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*صعيدى ضحك نسى بقه مفتوح
2. مرة واحد حب طحنو
3. مرة واحد خس حطوه فى السلطة
4. واحد راح السودان بالليل مالقاش حد
5. اتنين بيلعبوا كورة واحد شاط والتانى اتحرق
6. مصوراتى ابنه مات طلع عليه
7. صعيدى نزل محطة الرمل رجله غرزت
8. صعيدى راح لدكتور بلدياته قاله كل ماحط ايدى على عينى ماشوفش الدكتور خرامله ايده
9. صعيدى غرق مات محروق
10.صعيدى عمل باب زجاج حط فيه عين سحرية
11.صعيدى حب يطور الهليكوبتر شال المروحة وحط تكييف
12.صعيدى اشترى لابنه الة حاسبة شال منها الزيرو
13.صعيدى عايز نضارة بيسالوه للشمس قالهم لا ليا
14.صعيدى واقف عند الكعبة سمع الادان طلع يدور على جامع
15.صعيدى مسافر يحج بيقول لاصحابه لو شدينا حيلنا ممكن نرجع قبل العيد
16.واحد خلقه ضاق اداه لاخوه الصغير
17.واحد عداه العيب خد اللى بعده
18.غلس بيعاكس واحدة قالتله حل عنى قالها فين الاسئلة
19.غلس عينوه فى المطافى غير النمرة
20.مرة واحد دماغه لفت قابلها فى الشارع التاني
21.بيقولو لسكران انت شارب قالهم لا لحية
22.احول بيغمز لبنت دخل فى العامود
23.مرة واحد فك مفترس معرفش يربطه
24.واحد تزوج امرأه بيضه سلقها واكلها
25.مرة واحد راح ماعرفش يرجع
26.صعيدى دخل الجهادية طلع من الجهة التانية
27.واحد سافر المغرب رجع العشاء
28.فرعونى حب واحدة قالها امون فيكى
29.فرعون قعد على قهوة طلب واحد امون
30.احسن خمس حاجات فى الدنيا تلاتة الشاى والقهوة
31.واحد بياكل لبانة حلف ماينام الا ماتخلص
32.حكم كورة قعد على قهوة طلب واحد صفر
33.الانسان زى البنى ادم لما بيموت بيتوفى
34.واحد بيسال واحد فين محطة العتبة قاله شفنى هنزل فين وانزل اللى قبلها
35.واحد كل يوم يقوم من النوم مستغرب يوم قام مش مستغرب فاستغرب
36.سكران وقع على باب العمارة البواب بيقوله جات سليمة قاله خليها تطلع
37.واحد بيحب يعتمد على نفسه اتجوز واحده زيه خلفوا واد قال للدكتور وسع ايدك انا هاطلع لوحدى
38.واحد غلس عرف رقم موبايل عفريت كل يوم يبعتله مسج فيه اعوذو بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
39.غبى بيقول لواحده اسمك ايه قالتله اسماء قالها يعنى مفيش اسم محدد
40.كسلان بيسالوه لما تصحى من النوم تعمل ايه قال اخد قسط من الراحة
41.واحد كسلان حب يدهن جدار بيتهم دهن نصه وحط 3 نقط وكتب الى اخره
42.اتنين سكرانين راحو ميتم فالاول بيقول للتانى عزيت قاله لا عالسمنة
43.قصة فيلم:اتنين هنود لقو بنت صغيرة اخدوها وربوها ولما كبرت طلعت امهم
44.واحد ماشى ورا واحدة بيعاكسها بيقولها الجميل وراه مشوار قالتله لا الجميل وراه حمار
45.سكرا! ن سايق عربية ابوه بيقوله لف يمين قاله لف انت انا سايق
46.ندل جورج قرداحى اتصل بيه قاله صاحبك عايز يوصل للمليون قاله قله نايم
47.اتنين مساجين اتفقو يكسروا باب السجن ويقتلو الحارس ويهربوا كسروا الباب مالقوش الحارس قعدوا يستنوه
48.رزل بيقول للبقال عندك سكر قاله اه قاله ربنا يشفيك
49.رزل دبانة مزهقاه قطعلها جنحاتها وقالها خديها كعابى
50.واحد بيقول لسواق التاكس حسابك كام قاله 20 اداله 10 قاله بقول 20 قاله انت مش راكب معايا
51.واللى عندو نكت ارزل يبقى يورينا
*​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2008)

_واحد قال لابنه: اطلع اسقي الزرع_
_قال الولد: بس الدنيا عم تمطر_
_قال أبوه: لا تعملها حجة خود الشمسية و اطلع_




_وحده عم تقول لزوجها: ياريتني أخدت ابليس ولا أخدتك_
_قلها: ما بجوز أخ ياخد أخته_ 



_زوجه عم تقول لزوجها : أسلوبك صاير زفت معي هالأيام_
_رد عليها: على سيرة الزفت شو أخبار أبوكي_ 

_شو وجه الشبه بين الجزر والبنطلون الضيق؟_
_الاثنين بقووووا النظر !_ 

_بدوي راح عالسينما و ماشاف الفيلم .. ليش ؟؟_
_قعد يسلم عالناس اللي بالصالة_ 

_واحد ندل قالوا له: بدك أبوك يموت وتورثه؟_
_قال: لأ بدي ينقتل ويموت منشان أخد الديه و الورثه_ 

_محشش عم يسأل رفيقه : تخيل تقوم الصبح تلاقى حالك ميت!_
_قال : والله __بنتحر_ 

_منتخب الهند عم يلعبوا مباراة ، عطاهم الحكم ( كورنر ) فتحوا فيه محل سمبوسه وفلافل_ 

_رواد فضاء هبطوا على القمر اجاهن هندي وقلهن : بابا غسل صاروخ؟؟_ 

_محشش معزوم على سمك قالو له انتبه ترى فيه شوك قال ما يهمك لابس كندرة_ 


_سألو محشش شو بتسوي اذا رشو كيماوي؟ قال بسوي حالي نايم_ 


_محشش ببكي بالمستشفى سألوه شو في ؟؟ قال لا بس الوالد شوي متوفي_ 

_محشش قالو له شو رأيك في الزواج المبكر قال يعني أي ساعه ؟_ 

_محشش يدهن حيط قاله واحد حط تحتك جريده, قال لا عادي بطول هيك_ 

_طفيلي مشترك في مسابقة أسرع رسمة, رسم نقطة وقال: هذا فيل جاي من بعيد_ 

_محشش انحرق نقلوه على قسم العظام ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ اخوه طفاه بكريك_ 

_محشش اشترى موبايل حكى لأخوه اكتبلي مسج انت خطك احلى من خطي_ 

_اثنين محششين بتكلمو الاول حكى للثاني اليوم شفتلك فيل زهري طاير .. قالو الثاني بس بلاش زهري تختنتها يازلمه_ 

_غبي دعا ربنا 15 سنة يرزقوا ولد ,أخر شي اجاه وحي بالمنام بقولو ولك اتجوز_ 

_سألو محشش شو الطير الي يبدأ اسمه بحرف الكاف ؟؟ قال كنتاكي_ 


_حكوا لمحشش في الصين كل دقيقة بنولد واحد قال تطور مو زي عندنا كل تسع شهور_​
_واحد نذل عرف رقم موبايل جني صار كل شوي يبعتلو مسج آية الكرسي​​​_
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*kids **in **school** think **quick* ​*TEACHER : Maria, go to the map and find North America.**
**MARIA : Here it is!**
TEACHER : Correct. Now class, who discovered America?
CLASS : Maria!
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __* 
*TEACHER : Why are you late, Frank?**
**FRANK : Because of the sign.**
TEACHER : What sign?
FRANK : The one that says, "School Ahead, Go Slow."
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER* *: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?**
JOHN : You told me to do it without using tables!
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*

*TEACHER : Glenn, how do you spell "crocodile?"**
GLENN : K-R-O-K-O-D- A-I-L"
TEACHER : No, that's wrong
GLENN : Maybe it s wrong, but you asked me how I spell it!
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?**
DONALD : H I J K L M N O!!
TEACHER : What are you talking about?
DONALD : Yesterday you said it's H to O!
**____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*

*TEACHER : Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we**
didn't have ten years ago.
WINNIE : Me!
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Goss, why do you always get so dirty?**
**GOSS : Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.**

____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Millie, give me a sentence starting with "I."**
MILLIE : I is...
TEACHER : No, Millie..... Always say, "I am."
MILLIE : All right... "I am the ninth letter of the alphabet."
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Can anybody give an example of COINCIDENCE?**
TINO : Sir, my Mother and Father got married on the same day, same time."
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER* *: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry **tree, but *
* also admitted doing it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father *
* didn't punish him?"**
LOUIS : Because George still had the ax in his hand.
**____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?**
SIMON : No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ __*
*TEACHER : Clyde, your composition on "My Dog" is exactly the same as**
your brother's. Did you copy his?
CLYDE : No, teacher, it's the same dog!;
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _*
*TEACHER * *: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when**
**people are no longer interested?**
**HAROLD : A teacher.*


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> ابو الحلول
> 
> انت مو ناوي تخلينا ننام اليوم
> 
> ...


 
الله يسلمك م. سامر.. إنت اقرا النكت يلي بعدها بتنسى الرعب كلو هههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*Only In..... بلاها مشان ماحدا يزعل منا هههههههه*


----------



## samersss (12 سبتمبر 2008)

عفاريت اخر زمن







مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*أقوى إيميل هجومي لليوم.. *

دفاعي ولا هجومي؟؟؟ خلينا نشوف  

http://www.4shared.com/file/62657707/184f4d29/Perfect_1.html


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اول مداخلة 
بجد بجد الله يسامحك
موتني من الدحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ههههههههههه مبادرة حلوة منك م. حسان للدفاع عن المراة بظل الهجوم اللي كان الأسبوعين الماضيين



انتظرنا كتير تظهر محامية الدفاع بس يبدو أنهن أذكى وتاركين هالرجال تتسلى بالحكي والفعل الهم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> انتظرنا كتير تظهر محامية الدفاع بس يبدو أنهن أذكى وتاركين هالرجال تتسلى بالحكي والفعل الهم


 
لا يا استاذي لن تجد محاميه للدفاع عن هجوم الرجال ,,,,,,,,,,, حيث انهن يعرفن تمام المعرفه ان ما يفعله الرجال هنا ماهو الا دفـــــــــــــاع وليس هجوم هههههههههههههههه

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> انتظرنا كتير تظهر محامية الدفاع بس يبدو أنهن أذكى وتاركين هالرجال تتسلى بالحكي والفعل الهم


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يا استاذي لن تجد محاميه للدفاع عن هجوم الرجال ,,,,,,,,,,, حيث انهن يعرفن تمام المعرفه ان ما يفعله الرجال هنا ماهو الا دفـــــــــــــاع وليس هجوم هههههههههههههههه
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمــــد_


 
لا لا لا معقول؟؟؟ لنأجل الجوازة كمان شوي معناتها ههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا معقول؟؟؟ لنأجل الجوازة كمان شوي معناتها ههههههههه



الرجل تتقاذفه ايدي النساء, اذا انفك من يدي امه تتلقفه يدي زوجته وهكذا, بدايته بين يدي امراة ونهايته بين يدي امرأة


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الرجل تتقاذفه ايدي النساء, اذا انفك من يدي امه تتلقفه يدي زوجته وهكذا, بدايته بين يدي امراة ونهايته بين يدي امرأة


 
يا باطل.. لك لحنا الميادنة ما بتوقف قدامنا مرة.. 

only kidding. looooooooool


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة سأل 
الممرضة ماله ده ؟ قالت أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش دخل العنبر الى بعده 
لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة بالشبشب قالها وده ماله قالتله أصل ده اللي اتجوزها ..


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*صعيدي ربنا فاتحها عليه وساكن في الدور الخامس
وبعد ما نزل الصبح افتكر انه نسى نظارة الشمس والمنديل
فنادى علي زوجته وقالها ارمي النظارة والمنديل
فرمت زوجته النظارة فانكسرت
فقال لها خلي المنديل انا طالع اخذه

واحد اتجوز واحدة وبعد اربع شهور ونص مراته خلفت ولد
فسالها الواد دة جه ازاى واحنا متجوزين من اربع شهور ونص؟؟؟؟!!
قالت له انت متجوزنى من امتى؟؟؟
قال لها من اربع شهور ونص
قالت له انا متجوزاك من امتى
قال لها من 4 شهور ونص
قالته له كدة يبقوا تسعة .
فرد عليها ايوة كدة كنتى هتخلينى اشك فيكى

طبيب عيون بيحب وشايل وردة فى ايديه
وقال لحبيبته شايفة الوردة دى ياحياتى 
قالتله اه 
قام ونقلها الى اليد الاخرى وقالها طب كده

الابن: بتعمل اية يابا؟؟ 
الاب: بكتب جواب لعمك 
الابن: هو انت بتعرف تكتب؟؟ 
الاب: يعني هو عمك اللي بيعرف يقرا يا فالح


دى حصلت ) مش نكتة) 
سالو ا الوزير اليمنى (ع ب ) : ما رايك فى البان كوسوفو 
قال :و الله احنا بنشرب البان المراعى 

*

*

اثنين مساطيل قاعدين بيشربوا فى الخلاء . جه البوليس . و احد هرب و التانى 
حط نفسه فى الطين . الظابط لقى حاجة بتلعب فى الطين . 
طلعه . قال له :بتعمل ايه ؟ المسطول رد: هو يا افندم الانسان مخلوق من ايه؟ 
رد الظابط : من طين . قال المسطول : شوفت ! و شرفك انا لسه مخلوق دلوقت حالا 
*

*واحد بيقول لصاحبه : شايف الست اللى واقفة هناك دى ؟بتضرب كل يوم جوزها 
بالجزمة !! .قال له : و عرفت ازاى ؟؟رد : اصلها مراتى 


واحد بيقول لصاحبه : انتهت على ايه الخناقة بينك و بين مراتك امبارح؟؟ 
رد : هه ...دى جت لغاية عندى و ركعت قدامى !!قال له يا سلام و قالت لك ايه ؟ 
قال له : قالت لى : "اطلع من تحت السرير يا جبان" 



صعيدي كان في جنازة مراته ... ويضحك ... سألوه ليه تضحك ؟؟؟ قال : اول مره 
في حياتي اعرف مراتي رايحة فين 
*

* 
صعيدي واقف مع دوده في الشمس ليه؟؟؟؟الطبيب قال له اعد في الشمس دقائق 
معدوده 



ذهب أحد الأطفال إلى أمه وقال لها : ماما .. أعطيني نقوداً حتى أعطيها لرجل 
مسكين يزعق في الشارع .فرحت الأم لقلب طفلها الطيب وأعطته النقود ، ثم سألته : 
ولماذا يزعق هذا الرجل يا ولدفقال الطفل : " إنه يصيح .. آيسكريم ... آيسكريم . 

*

* 
على سلم احدى العمارات .. طفل صغير يحاول أن يرن جرس باب احدى الشقق لكن 
الجرس كان عالى عليه 
بعد قليل كان فيه رجل كبير فى السن طالع السلم فرأى الطفل فرن الجرس نيابه 
عنه 
قال له الطفل : عمو عمو ياله نجرى بسرعة قبل أصحاب الشقة مايفتحوا الباب 



مرة واحد دخل مطعم بيتزا فقالولو تحب نقطعلك البيتزا 8 حتت ولا 16 حتة 
فقالهم كفاية 8 علشان انا مش جعان قوي 


مجموعه من بلدياتنا ماتوا غرقانين في غواصه وبعد التحقيق في الحادث أكتشفوا 
أن واحد فيهم سمع خبط بره راح فاتح الباب يشوف مين 
*​


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (12 سبتمبر 2008)

في احدى القنوات المصرية
مذيعة كانت مع احد المسؤلين الكبار في برنامج
فقالتله احنا عايزين نعرف من حضرتك الاية الكريمة اللي انت اخدها شعار في حياتك
قلها اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لآخرتك كانك تموت غدا
قالتلو (ما شاءالله صدق الله العظيم)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

في بدايات ظهور التليفون المحمول ,,,,,,,,, اشتري رجل تليفون محمول وحب يعمل مفاجأه لمراته فدخل البيت بدون ان تشعر به زوجته قاصدا الحمام ,,,,,,,,, وقام بالاتصال بها من الحمام علي تليفون المنزل وقال لها ازيك يا حبيبتي ان ها اجيلك حالا دلوقتي ,,,,,,,,,, فقالت الزوجه تيجي فين يخرب بيتك .......... جوزي في الحمــــــــــام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> في احدى القنوات المصرية
> مذيعة كانت مع احد المسؤلين الكبار في برنامج
> فقالتله احنا عايزين نعرف من حضرتك الاية الكريمة اللي انت اخدها شعار في حياتك
> قلها اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لآخرتك كانك تموت غدا
> قالتلو (ما شاءالله صدق الله العظيم)


 حلوة يا ابو جومانه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يا م ابو الحلول علي الموضوع الراااااااائع ده ........... الواحد بيحس وكانه عمل ويك اند فعلا ------- ولو ان واضح اننا افتقدنا مشاركات المهندس محمد زايد الليله دي ....... يظهر انه غير الويك اند الاسبوع ده وهنيالك ياعم محمد 
وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا اخواني الكرام 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــد_


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (12 سبتمبر 2008)

والله يا هندسة فطستني مالضحكهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا معقول؟؟؟ لنأجل الجوازة كمان شوي معناتها ههههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا ابو الحلول لا تؤجل الزواج شويه ................. اجله كثييييييييييييييييييييير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *أهل حمص*​
> 
> *حمصي دهن سيارته وحط ورقه على الزجاج مكتوب عليها احزر الدهان .. ثاني يوم لقي سيارته محفور عليها *​
> *في كل مكان 'ازرق '*​
> ...


 
ثلاث احلى من بعض
هههههههههههههههههه ,, والله صرت اضحك لحالي عالهصبح ... مليح ما حدى شافني .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا يا م ابو الحلول علي الموضوع الراااااااائع ده ........... الواحد بيحس وكانه عمل ويك اند فعلا ------- ولو ان واضح اننا افتقدنا مشاركات المهندس محمد زايد الليله دي ....... يظهر انه غير الويك اند الاسبوع ده وهنيالك ياعم محمد
> وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا اخواني الكرام
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــد_


 
موجود م.محي .. وبعدين انت مش مخلين فرصة ... مش عارف الاقيها من مين ... م.حسان والنكت على الحماصنة والصعايدة . . وم.ابوالحلول .. مع حلويات العبيط ... والا انت يا بشمهنس محي . مع حمادة وام حمادة .. ويا عيني عل قصة شهر العسل . ههههههههههههه 
.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> انتظرنا كتير تظهر محامية الدفاع بس يبدو أنهن أذكى وتاركين هالرجال تتسلى بالحكي والفعل الهم


 
لا عن جد شو القصة .. !!!!! والا عن جد هيك هو الموضوع م.حسان ؟


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شوية نكت / 

1---------صعيدي مات نزل عليه 63 ملك 3 يحاسبوه 60 يقنعوه انه مات------


2------واحد محشش ......شاف واحد فوق عينه حبة خال..... ..ساله : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين ؟ 

3- غبي لما قربت الامتحانات ترك الصلاة ليش ؟؟؟............. يريد يعتمد على نفسه .

4- غبي راح يتزوج قالوا له المهر عشرة آلاف ..
...........................................................................قالهم : على شو........... لقيت بالفين وحامل


5- غبي اتصل على أبوه من أمريكا وقال: يابه آني اتزوجت وجاني آيدز. 
...........................................................................الأب: وليش ما سميته فلاح على اسمي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> شوية نكت /
> 
> 1---------صعيدي مات نزل عليه 63 ملك 3 يحاسبوه 60 يقنعوه انه مات------


 
حلوة م. محمد زايد.. بس ذكرتني بنكتة تانية.. 

ليش الحمصي عندو 3 شياطين بدل 1 ؟؟؟؟؟؟

1 بيوسوسله ، و2 بيفهموه المطلوب من الوسوسة ههههههههه

بس عن جد افتقدناك مبارح..


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا يا م ابو الحلول علي الموضوع الراااااااائع ده ........... الواحد بيحس وكانه عمل ويك اند فعلا ------- ولو ان واضح اننا افتقدنا مشاركات المهندس محمد زايد الليله دي ....... يظهر انه غير الويك اند الاسبوع ده وهنيالك ياعم محمد
> وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا اخواني الكرام
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــد_


 

العفو م. محيي.. والله سبقتوني إنت وم. حسان (حتى بهاد الموضوع )




mohy_y2003 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا ابو الحلول لا تؤجل الزواج شويه ................. اجله كثييييييييييييييييييييير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


 
لنحاكي الحجة بهالموضوع معناتها.. مشان ما نتسرع هههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

منظمة السلامة العامة للقيادة في الطرقات أعلنت عن تصميم حزام أمان جديد ​ 



يخفض الحوادث بنسبة (45%) عن المعدل السابق ​ 



كمـا هـو مبيــن في الشكـــل أدنــــاه ​ 
; ; 
; 
; 
; 
; 
; 
; 
; 
; 
; ​


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*نساء العالم اتحدن وقررن انهم مش هيعملوا أي حاجة من واجبات البيت.... وبعد اسبوع اتقابلوا عشان يعرفوا النتايج

الزوجة الفرنسية: انا قلت لجوزي ميشيل انا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الاسبوع ده كله... وقالت أول يوم ما شفتش حاجة وتاني يوم ما شفتش حاجة... وتالت يوم بدأ يغسل ويمسح وقالي انتي بتتعبي خالص يا مراتي يا حبيبتي

الزوجة الانجليزية: انا قلت لجوزي انا مش هعمل حاجة خالص في البيت الاسبوع ده... اول يوم ما شفتش حاجة... تاني يوم بدأ يعمل الأكل... تالت يوم غداني وعشاني برة

الزوجة المصرية: انا قلت لابو العيال انا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الاسبوع ده... اول يوم ما شفتش حاجة... تاني يوم ما شفتش حاجة... ثالت يوم ابتديت أشوف شوية بعيني الشمال
*​


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*واحد بيقول لصاحبه انت عارف في عيد جوازي الاول اخدت مراتي في رحلة لليابان... قاله يااااااااه... امال في عيد جوازك العشرين بقي هتعمل ايه... قاله هروح اجيبها من اليابان
*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بمناسبة اليابان 

واحد صعيدي بيقول لواحد صاحبه الحمد لله ان احنا ما اتخلقناش يا بانيين ,,,,,,,,,, صاحبه قالله ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ,,,,,,, قالله اصل انا ما اعرفشي ولا كلمه ياباني!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*
مرة واحدة صحت من النوم الفجر ملقتش جوزها جنبها.. لبست الروب وقعدت تدور عليه لقته قاعد في المطبخ وحاطط فنجان قهوة قدامه ومستغرق في التفكير


لاحظت دموع نازلة من عنيه.. سألته ايه الموضوع؟؟ قاعد لوحدك ليه في نص الليل؟؟؟


قالها: فاكرة لما اتواعدنا من عشرين سنة؟؟؟

قالتله: آه فاكرة



قالها: فاكرة لما شافنا أبوكي واحنا في العربية؟؟؟

قالتله: آه فاكرة



قالها: فاكرة لما حط مسدسه في وشي وقالي يا تتجوزها يا اسجنك عشرين سنة؟؟؟

قالتله: آه فاكرة



نزلت الدموع من عينه وقالها: لو كنت دخلت السجن كنت خرجت النهاردة
*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله يا باشمهندس حسان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميله يا باشمهندس حسان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا أخ محي والله يخلي أيامك كلها ضحك, وخود "دي" 

*واحده بتقول لجوزها الصعيدي عمرك ماقلتلى كلمه تحسسني إن أنا مرآتك ؟؟
قالها إنتي طالق 
*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله ياهندسه هههههههههههههههههههههه

خد انت بقي دي 


* واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد : تاخد بتاعتي؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميله ياهندسه هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خد انت بقي دي
> 
> ...



حلوة كتير هههههههههههههههههههه
انتو تحبو الصعايدة فخد "دول"
* عشرة صعايده بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتة
أربعة ماتوا و ستة في حاله حرجه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
واحد صعيدي أتجوز جه أبو العروسه قاله لو لقيتها بنت بنوت إضرب طلقتين 
لو ملقتهاش بنت بنوت إقتلها وإغسل عارنا
أول يوم ضرب طلقتين ... تانى يوم قتلها 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي بيحب واحده
إتجوز أختها علشان يضمن يشوفها كل يوم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


----------



## مهاجر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم
جميع الإخوة المشاركين في الموضوع:
تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم

لم اقرأ الموضوع بكامله ولكن من المشاركات في اول صفحة واخر صفحتين ... رأيت ملاحظات كثيرة
إخواني في موضوعكم هذا ... يوجد الكثير من الترويح الغير مرغوب فيه ولا يتناسب وتوجهات الملتقى

الرجاء عدم ذكر الأجناس: (صعيدي ، حلبي ، ....الخ)
الرجاء عدم ذكر الأفعال الغير مقبولة: (مسطول ، محشش ، ....الخ)

وإلا سأضطر إسفاً لإقفال الموضوع


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس ابو الحلول 
والله يسلموا 
بصراحة تحفة جدا جدا


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميله ياهندسه هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خد انت بقي دي
> 
> ...


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بايل قال:


> كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنان
> 
> 
> *********************************** *****************
> ...


 بصراحة يا بشمهندس الله يكون فى عةنها زوجتك 
انا لو جوزى عمل معايا كده عينه ما حتشوف الا النور :5::5::5::5:


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بس يا بشمهندس يايل قولى معندكش افكار بالعكس


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بايل قال:


> عشر طرق عشان تبقى أرخم عباد الله​
> 
> دى يا جماعة مجموعة طرق مضمونة عشان تبقى من ارخم و ارزل و اغتت و اتقل الناس ​
> 
> ...


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بايل قال:


> *إنك تحب شخصاً ما *
> *ولكنك تتزوج من شخص آخر *
> *الثاني أصبح زوجك.. بينما الأول أصبح كلمة سر بريدك الاليكتروني *
> ******** *
> ...


 

لاء بقى يا بشمهندس كده حاسب
انت مستقصد الستات :81::81::81::81:


----------



## مهاجر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اقفل الموضوع 

لا يتناسب وتوجهات الملتقى


----------

